# How To: Unbrick Your Bricked Graphics Card/Fix a Failed BIOS Flash



## hackm0d

Great job!








This'll save my butt when something goes wrong...


----------



## tiondus

If my motherboard has integrated graphic, do I need the other PCI card ?


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiondus* 
If my motherboard has integrated graphic, do I need the other PCI card ?

Your motherboard SHOULD default to the IGP for output, but don't quote me on that. My motherboard doesn't have an IGP so I can't test it to find out.









You're welcome to test and see if it works though. If it does, please tell me so I can add it to the guide. Thanks!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Added to the nVidia Essentials Thread.







.


----------



## goldman11

Thanks man great tut all links work great everything went smooth my card is working again


----------



## lonnie5000

Great guide. Nice job.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
Added to the nVidia Essentials Thread.







.

Awesome.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldman11* 
Thanks man great tut all links work great everything went smooth my card is working again









Glad to hear it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lonnie5000* 
Great guide. Nice job.









Thanks.


----------



## Jerry60k

Just wondering but will this method also work with AGP ?


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jerry60k* 
Just wondering but will this method also work with AGP ?

I don't think it really matters whether you're trying to fix an AGP, a PCI or PCI-E card, as long as you have a temporary replacement display adapter that you can use.

I do think it should work for AGP, you just need to modify the guide a bit by substituting in AGP for wherever I say PEG or PCI-E.


----------



## deltaspirit

I Need some help, I have been try to fix my bricked 4890 for over a month now and nothing seems to be working.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/669028-...bricked-4.html

I decided the problem might be that the flash drive was on quickformat when formated so I did it normally and still have no luck flashing the card. No matter what I do the pc just wont post with the card after I flash it. I'm all out of ideas that only thing I can really think of is why is the bios file a .Bin file and not .Rom? and also why does the actual flashing of the card take less then 10 seconds? Should it take longer? also after I format the flash drive I can't see the files in the root of the flash drive like it says in the guide....

If you have any info I would greatly appriciate it.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* 
I Need some help, I have been try to fix my bricked 4890 for over a month now and nothing seems to be working.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/669028-...bricked-4.html

I decided the problem might be that the flash drive was on quickformat when formated so I did it normally and still have no luck flashing the card. No matter what I do the pc just wont post with the card after I flash it. I'm all out of ideas that only thing I can really think of is why is the bios file a .Bin file and not .Rom? and also why does the actual flashing of the card take less then 10 seconds? Should it take longer? also after I format the flash drive I can't see the files in the root of the flash drive like it says in the guide....

If you have any info I would greatly appriciate it.

Flashing the BIOS does not take very long, so less than 10 seconds is actually what you want.

The files on the flash drive are hidden, you need to enable the setting in Windows to be able to view hidden files. You don't need to view them anyways so that's not an issue.

Are you sure that you're using the correct BIOS?


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core2uu* 
Flashing the BIOS does not take very long, so less than 10 seconds is actually what you want.

The files on the flash drive are hidden, you need to enable the setting in Windows to be able to view hidden files. You don't need to view them anyways so that's not an issue.

Are you sure that you're using the correct BIOS?

Yeah, So far I've used three different bios's. 2 of them were from techpower and are clocked at the asus 4890 top clock but do not confirm they are actual 4890 top bios's ( could be just a overclocked bios) but one of them a got from a follow with the same card.

edit: Another thing to add is that after the flash I boot up the pc and go to bios to change the settings back to peg and for it to boot from my hd not my flashdrive, at this point I save it and turn it off then get no post and so forth.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* 
Yeah, So far I've used three different bios's. 2 of them were from techpower and are clocked at the asus 4890 top clock but do not confirm they are actual 4890 top bios's ( could be just a overclocked bios) but one of them a got from a follow with the same card.

edit: Another thing to add is that after the flash I boot up the pc and go to bios to change the settings back to peg and for it to boot from my hd not my flashdrive, at this point I save it and turn it off then get no post and so forth.

Afraid to say this, but I'm stumped man. If you followed my instructions *EXACTLY*, your card should be up and running fine. Since it's not, you may have bricked it for good.









You sure it's not a hardware problem? How did it get bricked in the first place?


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core2uu* 
Afraid to say this, but I'm stumped man. If you followed my instructions *EXACTLY*, your card should be up and running fine. Since it's not, you may have bricked it for good.









You sure it's not a hardware problem? How did it get bricked in the first place?

I bricked it by following some steps on a similar guide, dos flashing made a bootable flash drive and flashed it the same way I'm doing now. I figure it was a normal 4890 bios that was clocked at 4890 top clocks. The thing with my card is that its a non refrence card with some funky fijitsu ram chips or something so I need the exact bios.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* 
I bricked it by following some steps on a similar guide, dos flashing made a bootable flash drive and flashed it the same way I'm doing now. I figure it was a normal 4890 bios that was clocked at 4890 top clocks. The thing with my card is that its a non refrence card with some funky fijitsu ram chips or something so I need the exact bios.

That's most likely the problem, then. You need your original BIOS. Which is why it's ALWAYS good to make a backup copy of your stock BIOS before loading any new ones.

I know it's annoying, but it's true what they: Backups are important. Try contacting ASUS and see if they can direct you to a correct copy of your BIOS.


----------



## Boereman

What is the command line for saving the bios of your card as well as writing your edited bios when using nVflash?


----------



## venom55520

this should be stickied.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *venom55520* 
this should be stickied.

It kind of is.
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/5897...re-making.html


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boereman* 
What is the command line for saving the bios of your card as well as writing your edited bios when using nVflash?

You should backup your original BIOS using GPU-Z. Press the button to the left of the BIOS version on GPU-Z to save it.

Flashing with NVFlash is as simple as [nvflash "filename.rom"] if you only have a single a graphics adapter installed. If you have more than one, you need to specify using the identified ID. NVFlash comes with a comprehensive manual so you use that if need be. There's a lot more options but simply specifying the filename of the new BIOS-ROM you want to flash should work in your case.


----------



## TheSeraph

Somewhat of an old thread, but I recently bricked my powercolor 5850 PCS+ (NON reference PCB). I tried this guide with onboard graphics as the primary, got all the way up to step 15, and atiflash -i came up with "adapter not found"

I'll leave this as a warning to anyone that reads this, DO NOT FLASH NON REFERENCE GRAPHICS CARDS WITH ANYTHING OTHER THAN MODIFIED BIOS DESIGNED FOR THAT EXACT CARD! Or you'll end up with a $150 paperweight like I did.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSeraph;12144870*
> Somewhat of an old thread, but I recently bricked my powercolor 5850 PCS+ (NON reference PCB). I tried this guide with onboard graphics as the primary, got all the way up to step 15, and atiflash -i came up with "adapter not found"
> 
> I'll leave this as a warning to anyone that reads this, DO NOT FLASH NON REFERENCE GRAPHICS CARDS WITH ANYTHING OTHER THAN MODIFIED BIOS DESIGNED FOR THAT EXACT CARD! Or you'll end up with a $150 paperweight like I did.


You're sure it's all plugged in correctly and you've followed all the steps? Also, it MAY have something to do with you using the IGP and the setup of this guide being specifically for a temporary PCI card.


----------



## BrutalGoerge

what if you have 2 pci-e slots and 2 pci-e cards, could it work by putting the bricked card in the secondary and the good card in the primary? I tried that, system booted, but the atiflash.exe could not see the bricked card in the secondary slot. Does this mean it's gone for good, or I just need to try it with a PCI card?

Informative thread, Glad I found it, and glad you created it!


----------



## MightyMission

i have the same prob george,though i used igp to boot as primary,otherwise it gives the bios beeps of no gpu








i tried last night and though i think it sees the card,it says something like unrecognised,
although it might be the igp thats unrecognised?
i so wish i could fix this card as i doubt it can be rma'd


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrutalGoerge;12172154*
> what if you have 2 pci-e slots and 2 pci-e cards, could it work by putting the bricked card in the secondary and the good card in the primary? I tried that, system booted, but the atiflash.exe could not see the bricked card in the secondary slot. Does this mean it's gone for good, or I just need to try it with a PCI card?
> 
> Informative thread, Glad I found it, and glad you created it!


That should have worked but seeing as it didn't I'm going to ask the obvious questions first. Are both of your cards ATI/AMD? And which card have you bricked, how did you brick it, which BIOS did you use, which one are you using now and what is the good card that you have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12174079*
> i have the same prob george,though i used igp to boot as primary,otherwise it gives the bios beeps of no gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried last night and though i think it sees the card,it says something like unrecognised,
> although it might be the igp thats unrecognised?
> i so wish i could fix this card as i doubt it can be rma'd


I'm assuming you are using NVFlash instead of ATiFlash, and NVFlash should only recognize your GTX470 and not your IGP.


----------



## MightyMission

hi core2uu
yes i tried nvflash and it didnt even recognise the card was in the slot ,only the 980/780 8400 or whatever it was.
i will take a pic,maybe i got it all wrong-dos isnt my strong suit =)


----------



## MCBrown.CA

+1. Great guide.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12177236*
> hi core2uu
> yes i tried nvflash and it didnt even recognise the card was in the slot ,only the 980/780 8400 or whatever it was.
> i will take a pic,maybe i got it all wrong-dos isnt my strong suit =)


Yeah, if you could take a pic of exactly the error NVFlash throws up it might help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA;12177312*
> +1. Great guide.


Thanks.


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSeraph;12144870*
> Somewhat of an old thread, but I recently bricked my powercolor 5850 PCS+ (NON reference PCB). I tried this guide with onboard graphics as the primary, got all the way up to step 15, and atiflash -i came up with "adapter not found"
> 
> I'll leave this as a warning to anyone that reads this, DO NOT FLASH NON REFERENCE GRAPHICS CARDS WITH ANYTHING OTHER THAN MODIFIED BIOS DESIGNED FOR THAT EXACT CARD! Or you'll end up with a $150 paperweight like I did.


Your card is not bricked. The reason this method doesn't work is because your card cannot be detected. The PCI VGA trick only works if your card can still be detected. Otherwise this method will fail 100% no matter how many times you try to re-run through the steps. If you put your bad card in, the PC will not post and give you a blank/black screen. When you use the PCI VGA trick or use the dual PCIE VGA trick to flash the secondary adapter it will not work because the motherboard can't detect the adapter in the secondary slot to begin with. So if your motherboard can't detect the adapter then neither can the ATI Flash software. So this method will never work for you and you will just keep getting "adaptor not found" error.

I know another way, if you want to fix it PM me. The method I used to fix this should only be done as a last resort as it's quite dangerous and most will not approve of it.


----------



## Malflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;12179298*
> Your card is not bricked. The reason this method doesn't work is because your card cannot be detected. The PCI VGA trick only works if your card can still be detected. Otherwise this method will fail 100% no matter how many times you try to re-run through the steps. If you put your bad card in, the PC will not post and give you a blank/black screen. When you use the PCI VGA trick or use the dual PCIE VGA trick to flash the secondary adapter it will not work because the motherboard can't detect the adapter in the secondary slot to begin with. So if your motherboard can't detect the adapter then neither can the ATI Flash software. So this method will never work for you and you will just keep getting "adaptor not found" error.
> 
> *I know another way, if you want to fix it PM me. The method I used to fix this should only be done as a last resort as it's quite dangerous and most will not approve of it*.


Hello,

I am interested in this, you could explain it.

Thanks.


----------



## MightyMission

me too,im not bothered about what people regard as right and wrong i can decide myself wether im prepared to do something or not,and i would really like the other 470 working again.
that is if your way also works for nvidia cards.


----------



## Core2uu

So, did anoob's dangerous method work?


----------



## MightyMission

dont know mate,i couldnt be bothered to put the other 470 back in for another bout of dissapointment!
ok so here is the nvflash screenies
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8062/29012011570.jpg
the first is the working 470
http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/863/29012011571.jpg
the second is the dead 470 alongside the 980/780 igp
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/5452/29012011572.jpg
and the last is the attempt to read the 470 bios


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12184443*
> dont know mate,i couldnt be bothered to put the other 470 back in for another bout of dissapointment!
> ok so here is the nvflash screenies
> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8062/29012011570.jpg
> the first is the working 470
> http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/863/29012011571.jpg
> the second is the dead 470 alongside the 980/780 igp
> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/5452/29012011572.jpg
> and the last is the attempt to read the 470 bios


For anyone that is interested here is my guide. I no longer frequent the TPU user forums due to conflict but still read some of their articles. But here is W1zzard's method of recovering which is too technical for novice. They no longer have the page up but someone managed to archive the page and its information.

http://home.no/rogerh99/1.pdf

I'm sure with slight modifications to my guide it could theoretically work for Nvidia flasher as well. Try at your own risk.

******Disregard all information above this line, the links are broken or do not work or are too old and out of date to be of any use.******

*Edit 7/28/2013*
Due to OCN's forum conversion my PDF guide that you have been searching for has been either removed, deleted, or lost in the process. Also, I no longer have the file due to multiple restorations of Windows so I rewrote the guide because people have been sending me PM's for the file/information. I recommend you try this method only if your card cannot be detected and you have exhausted all other possible solutions. And you should definitely try this before proceeding to solder anything as this method is less damaging. This was done to recover an ATI card using another ATI card.

*NOTE* You should print these instructions out for easy reference if you don't have another PC

For the lazy I have included a PDF file to print out if you're too lazy to copy and paste to print:

ATI_Flash_Recovery.pdf 109k .pdf file



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



**WARNING: I TAKE NO RESPONSIBILITY SHOULD YOU BRICK YOUR CURRENT VIDEO CARD, BLOW UP YOUR COMPUTER OR KILL YOURSELF IN THE PROCESS, EVERYTHING IS DONE AT YOUR OWN RISK*
*

This method was done using an Asus Maximus Extreme X38 Board with a working Gigabyte Radeon 4870 and a bad flashed HIS IceQ 3 3870 Radeon, there has been no attempt on my part to recover an ATI card using an Nvidia card or vice versa, though it is theoretically possible but there are no guarantees of success; any attempt to do so is at your own risk but do let us know the results if you try









*Required Items*

1 Working PCIE Video Card (Preferably the same i.e. ATI+ATI broken or Nvidia+Nvidia broken)
1 Working PCIE Slot
1 Bricked or Failed bios flashed card
1 Bootable Floppy Disk Drive (Recommended, you'll see why) or 1 Bootable USB Thumbdrive
*Part 1 Preparation:*

(1a) Create a bootable floppy disk or thumbdrive bootable to the ATIFLASH command screen (or Nvidia if you're attempting that route)
(1ab) Ensure you have the bios you want to flash on the floppy drive or USB thumbdrive
(1b) Shutdown your computer
(1c) Ensure your good known working video card is inserted into your first PCIE slot (usually the slot closest to the CPU)
(1d) If you have a Crossfire or SLI setup or additional PCIE slots with cards in them you should remove any and all cards out of the extra PCIE slots at this time (we don't want to risk bricking them)

*Part 2 The Command Line:*

(2a) Start your computer and make sure your floppy disk drive or USB thumbdrive is bootable in your motherboard's bios options if you haven't already done so
(2b) After you have made your floppy drive or USB thumbdrive bootable save the options and restart your computer
(2c) You should now be booted to the ATIFLASH command screen (or Nvidia if you're attempting that route)
(2d) Now type in the following into your command line but *DO NOT HIT ENTER YET* and leave the "N" out of the *.bin file:

atiflash -f -p 0 3870.bi

*NOTE* The above parameters are for ATI cards only, use the proper parameters for Nvidia flashing

(2e) In the example above we want to leave the "N" out because we don't want to accidentally hit enter and brick our currently working Radeon 4870 card
(2f) We are also trying to recover a Radeon 3870 card so we use the 3870.bin file, use the appropriate name of the bios you want to flash
(2g) A side note, I also made a copy of the 3870.bin file to 3870.rom extension just in case the program didn't like the *.bin file, you may or may not have to do this but I did it so I didn't have to load back up into Windows to redo this process all over again in case the program is finicky

*Part 3 Danger Ahead*

(3a) At this time your screen should still have the parameters typed in without the "N"
(3ab) The reason we leave it like this is so all we have to do is type "N" when we want to flash while blind flashing but we're not going to do that yet
(3b) Now this is the most dangerous part of all, disconnect and remove the DVI/VGA/HDMI cable from the back of the working video card
(3c) Now take out the working video card out of the system while it is running, Yes I said that. Take out the working video card while the system is still running
(3cd) Be careful as there are rotating parts and electrical hazards inside your PC, it is best to hold the video card at its edges without touching any capacitors or chips on the board to avoid getting shocked
(3d) Do not disconnect any power cables on your video card if they have any attached, in this case I did not disconnect the two 6 pin PCIE power connectors because I was afraid it would create an arc or spark so I left my Radeon 4870 dangling to the side of the computer case

*Part 4 Blind Flashing*

(4a) Now insert your bricked video card into the 1st PCIE slot where your working video card was while the computer is still in operation, we do this because currently the computer in memory still thinks our good 4870 Radeon card is installed in PCIE Slot #1, but we replaced it with our bricked card so we have tricked the program to think that position '0' of the flash parameter is still our good known video card the Radeon 4870
(4ab) Connect your DVI/VGA/HDMI cable to your bricked video card
(4b) Now finish it off with "N" and hit enter on your keyboard and it will begin flashing your video card
(4bc) The reason we typed in the part in section 2d is so when you're blind flashing right now you make zero mistakes because currently your screen is black, and if you would blind flash right now you'd have to be guessing if you typed in the commands correctly
(4bcd) Also because I am doing this with a floppy disk drive I can hear my drive going off to attempt to flash the bricked video card, this is an advantage of using a floppy disk drive, you can tell when the process has finished trying to flash the card, with a USB Thumbdrive you're going to have to guess when the process is done
(4c) The 75W of power the or whatever the PCIE 2.0 slot has should provide you with enough power to flash the card even if the bricked card needs two 6 pin PCIE power connectors
(4d) After you believe the card has been flashed you can restart your PC by hitting CTRL+ALT+DELETE or hit the reset button, in this case I used a floppy drive so I knew for sure my video card has at least been attempted to be flashed
(4e) Now one of two things should happen now (a.) After you have restarted your PC you should see your screen now and your bricked card is fixed or (b.) After force flashing with the *.bin bios it still wouldn't display the startup motherboard bios screen, If you get Option A congratulations on fixing your card and if you get option B then too bad we have some more work to do so continue on to Part 5

*Part 5 True Blind Flashing*

(5a) So now your bricked card should at least be recognized by your system, before your card couldn't be detected at all, in part 4d restarting the computer I could hear my computer boot up and floppy disk drive reading but no picture on screen so I decided to restart it again for true blind flashing
(5ab) If your card is still not detectable by the motherboard then you may have to try the soldering route, otherwise continue on
(5b) Your PC should be restarting and your booting in right now, If you are using a floppy disk for flashing you will have an audio cue that your program is loading, if you're using a USB thumbdrive you will have to guess when it's finished loading
(5c) This is where you actually have to do the blind flashing technique, floppy is at an advantage, USB is at a disadvantage, type into your computer blindly:

atiflash -f -p 0 3870.rom or atiflash -f -p 0 3870.bin

(5d) Because the floppy makes noises and gives me an audio cue I know when it finished flashing and I hit CTRL+ALT+DELETE and reboot and this time I made sure I connected the 6 pin PCIE connector to the Radeon 3870. With USB you will have to guess your way through. So now my PC is rebooted and my bios screen shows and my bricked Radeon 3870 is saved.
(5e) Congratulations you saved your video card and if you didn't try something else.


----------



## MightyMission

ahh i was thinking along similar lines earlier,trying to find the ID of a nvidia ref 470 bios EEPROM.


----------



## Malflash

Thanks for sharing your knowledge, is not exactly what I wanted, but it sure helps many people.

PS: Years ago I came up the same as your brother, the same thing. Confused and pushed the bios of the 4870 final this to solve two months after a new version of Atiflash.

Sorry for the ignorance of your own language


----------



## Core2uu

Have done some searching on the subject and here's what I've found. It's similar to the method anoob has posted above but for NVIDIA cards specifically. Be sure to know what you're doing before going ahead. You don't need to do exactly what the user did in the forum post below as he only had the one card to go on but if you still boot with your IGP, NVFlash should recognize the card after grounding the STRAP_SUB_VENDOR pin.

http://www.mvktech.net/index.php?option=com_joomlaboard&func=view&catid=13&id=57330

From the NVFlash guide:
Quote:


> --romstrap-jOverride the ROM strap setting to allow flashing an image when grounding the STRAP_SUB_VENDOR pin. This allows flashing a corrupted or erased EEPROM.
> Note: Make sure there is a physical EEPROM present when using this option.


----------



## MightyMission

thanks alot,i have been hunting for the nvidia bios workaround since i posted those screenies this morning!


----------



## BrutalGoerge

bah i got my 5850 working again. the first time i tried it in the secondary slot, it wasnt seated properly, i should have realized that when i could just pull it back out, the retentioner didn't lock it in. I tried agian today, atiflash saw the card, i flashed it to the latest bios from sapphire's site, and it's back to normal.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12189424*
> thanks alot,i have been hunting for the nvidia bios workaround since i posted those screenies this morning!


No problem. Good luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrutalGoerge;12192291*
> bah i got my 5850 working again. the first time i tried it in the secondary slot, it wasnt seated properly, i should have realized that when i could just pull it back out, the retentioner didn't lock it in. I tried agian today, atiflash saw the card, i flashed it to the latest bios from sapphire's site, and it's back to normal.


Excellent.


----------



## washo4evr

Hello,
My PSU failed me during the flashing of a 470 gtx
I ordered a PCI card to try to fix it
What's the alternative method, just in case?
Is that the strap pin stuff?

thanks for your help

Florent


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washo4evr;13084801*
> Hello,
> My PSU failed me during the flashing of a 470 gtx
> I ordered a PCI card to try to fix it
> What's the alternative method, just in case?
> Is that the strap pin stuff?
> 
> thanks for your help
> 
> Florent


The "alternative" method is *ONLY* for when you've exhausted *all* other possible methods trying to get your card unbricked. The reason is, it involves messing about with the PCB and soldering/cutting etc. so you could go from a software brick to basically making your card physically inoperable.

So I would recommend you try the guide first and ONLY and even look at doing the alternative method if you've tried like 50 times and can't get it fixed the usual software way.

So first, just let us know of how the attempt to reflash your BIOS goes. If it doesn't work, we'll continue from there.


----------



## washo4evr

it worked
it took like 50 times for NVflash to detect my card but it worked
And, my PCI card wasn't powerful enough to display the EFI BIOS...
I had to "blind change" PEG/PCI

thanks a lot for your guide and your help


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washo4evr;13098349*
> it worked
> it took like 50 times for NVflash to detect my card but it worked
> And, my PCI card wasn't powerful enough to display the EFI BIOS...
> I had to "blind change" PEG/PCI
> 
> thanks a lot for your guide and your help


That's what I like to hear.









Although, that's quite strange that your backup card couldn't run the EFI BIOS. If that was the case, you could have a PCI-e card instead since your motherboard has 3x PCI-e 2.0 slots. I've updated the guide to reflect that.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;12185153*
> For anyone that is interested here is my guide. I no longer frequent the TPU user forums due to conflict but still read some of their articles. But here is W1zzard's method of recovering which is too technical for novice. They no longer have the page up but someone managed to archive the page and its information.
> 
> http://home.no/rogerh99/1.pdf
> 
> I'm sure with slight modifications to my guide it could theoretically work for Nvidia flasher as well. Try at your own risk.


bumping an old but relevant thread....
I thought about doing what you posted in the PDF guide.....
will it work? I erased the eeprom on one of my 470's to flash the stock bios back onto it, but it wouldn't flash then it prompted me to reboot so my asus 470 is bricked

I have a second TFII 470 that works.....could I use the method posted above to flash back?
I've tried blind flashing, but it doesn't seem to be working


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;13285669*
> bumping an old but relevant thread....
> I thought about doing what you posted in the PDF guide.....
> will it work? I erased the eeprom on one of my 470's to flash the stock bios back onto it, but it wouldn't flash then it prompted me to reboot so my asus 470 is bricked
> 
> I have a second TFII 470 that works.....could I use the method posted above to flash back?
> I've tried blind flashing, but it doesn't seem to be working


From what I understand, you haven't actually tried re-flashing your bricked 470 using the guide and are needlessly jumping to messing about with your card's PCB. Try re-flashing your bricked 470 using your other working one as the main display card, or if you can't boot, dig up a PCI card from somewhere or pick up one for cheap somewhere.

That would really be preferable to going wild with an exacto-knife on your 470's PCB.

Still, if you're willing to go that route (at your own risk), see this post.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Core2uu;13285934*
> From what I understand, you haven't actually tried re-flashing your bricked 470 using the guide and are needlessly jumping to messing about with your card's PCB. Try re-flashing your bricked 470 using your other working one as the main display card, or if you can't boot, dig up a PCI card from somewhere or pick up one for cheap somewhere.
> 
> That would really be preferable to going wild an exacto-knife on your 470's PCB.
> 
> Still, if you're willing to go that route (at your own risk), see this post.


I've tried
blind flashing and such
I however haven't tried putting my working card into slot 1 and my "bricked" card into slot 2

I'll do that tomorrow after my board and hard drives dry off after I discovered a leak this morning while fiddling around


----------



## Rick Arter

Great guide hope this never happens to me but if it does I know where to look.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;13287818*
> I've tried
> blind flashing and such
> I however haven't tried putting my working card into slot 1 and my "bricked" card into slot 2
> 
> I'll do that tomorrow after my board and hard drives dry off after I discovered a leak this morning while fiddling around


Alright; all I wanted to say was just try all other methods possible before even CONSIDERING doing any weird soldering, cutting on your PCB.
Software brick > hardware brick that might result from screwing that up.

People always jump to the conclusion that the only way to fix a common brick is do something crazy with their hardware when the solution on most occasions is simply to re-flash.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rick Arter;13287887*
> Great guide hope this never happens to me but if it does I know where to look.


BIOS flash failures of whatever kind happen to all of us, and some of us more than once which is why I was surprised when I made this guide that there wasn't already one on OCN. Of course, don't mean ta jinx ya.


----------



## ducktape

Alright I need some help. The card i'm trying to fix is a 5850 that was flashed with a 5870 bios and failed. atiflash can detect it and i've tried many different bios but still won't post. Well actually it has posted once or twice but then it just dies...Is the card gone forever?


----------



## Mr.Pie

update from my problem

fixed it by using

"nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 "rom name".rom"

back in business


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducktape;13302626*
> Alright I need some help. The card i'm trying to fix is a 5850 that was flashed with a 5870 bios and failed. atiflash can detect it and i've tried many different bios but still won't post. Well actually it has posted once or twice but then it just dies...Is the card gone forever?


Do you have your *original* BIOS backed up? Always revert to the original.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;13302634*
> update from my problem
> 
> fixed it by using
> 
> "nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 "rom name".rom"
> 
> back in business


There you go, what did I tell ya? Simple re-flash.








Don't make things more complicated than they are.


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Core2uu;13302677*
> Do you have your *original* BIOS backed up? Always revert to the original.
> 
> There you go, what did I tell ya? Simple re-flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make things more complicated than they are.


nope it was bricked already when I got it. Original owner says he didn't backup.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducktape;13302873*
> nope it was bricked already when I got it. Original owner says he didn't backup.












If it was bricked when you "got it", I'd ask for a refund, bro. Unless I know how the original owner bricked it, I can't really help you with it.


----------



## MightyMission

cant you find the original bios at mvtech?


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13303062*
> cant you find the original bios at mvtech?


I'm going to assume he's gone there as well as TPU but everything he tries won't work.


----------



## MightyMission

ahh okees,
persistence is the key!
i was sweating hard when i thought i had killed both my 470s in one go,
i was sitting with my baby boy resting on my lap and trying desperately to single handedly resuscitate the cards lol


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Core2uu;13303023*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was bricked when you "got it", I'd ask for a refund, bro. Unless I know how the original owner bricked it, I can't really help you with it.


I bought it knowing it was bricked from cl. Previous owner said he tried to flash it with a 5870 bios and it failed. Not sure what method he used but that's his story.

Kinda annoyed me when it posted on my very first attempt and then SEE YA!


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Core2uu;13303069*
> I'm going to assume he's gone there as well as TPU but everything he tries won't work.


I've tried 1 from each xfx,asus,msi and sapphire. It's a reference 5850 btw. The asus posted twice but would black screen me within 30 seconds. Or maybe the card was just on it's last few breaths.


----------



## MightyMission

seems odd that it will post briefly,does it do this every time?or just twice then beeps on the third time?might be heat related.


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13303444*
> seems odd that it will post briefly,does it do this every time?or just twice then beeps on the third time?might be heat related.


no beeps only beep I get is when my computer boots up. After flashing the very first time it posted and I entered my motherboard's bios and shortly after that black screened. Flashed to different bios got nothing no beep . Reflashed to asus bios and it beeped got to the motherboard splash screen and black screened.

It does have a zalman cooler on it. Maybe it's not seated properly? One of those cheap circle looking ones. I thought if i couldnt revive this sonamab I'd atelast get a cool heatsink/paper weight.


----------



## MightyMission

haha,well if it doesnt beep but does beep at boot then your cards not totally dead,
and the fact it does post sometimes is reassuring,
i would inspect the contact points on the hsf and see if maybe some thermal tape or paste is missing?


----------



## ducktape

well guys i think i found out that it's not the bios but instead the hardware that is the problem. I did the oven trick 8-10 [email protected] 200 deg 30 min cooldown and it posted for 5 minutes and then black screened. Should I try again ?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducktape;13312864*
> well guys i think i found out that it's not the bios but instead the hardware that is the problem. I did the oven trick 8-10 [email protected] 200 deg 30 min cooldown and it posted for 5 minutes and then black screened. Should I try again ?


I would try an RMA

if RMA isn't possible, give the oven another go

but if it still doesn't work....well you just got a nice paper weight


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;13313905*
> I would try an RMA
> 
> if RMA isn't possible, give the oven another go
> 
> but if it still doesn't work....well you just got a nice paper weight


He could try, but he'd have to come with a better story than "so I bought this bricked 5850 from some guy I know... wanna give me a new one?"


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Core2uu;13314053*
> He could try, but he'd have to come with a better story than "so I bought this bricked 5850 from some guy I know... wanna give me a new one?"


haha yeah I agree


----------



## MightyMission

dude it sounds like a dry joint that reflowing closed up,
then after 10 minutes running your card cooked itself again,
i would be checking it over for something needing heat transfer that isnt making contact-
take some foto's in case something falls of the board and
take it to an electronics firm to get it reflowed properly.
might only cost a few quid.


----------



## dino73n

Hy
Sorry about my english,hope you will understand

I tried to edit and flash my Gigabyte superclocked 5870's bios.
My 5870 is still alive and POST but the driver can not recognize the card.I tried to flash back to originial bios but Atiflash also can not recognize the card,it always says: "adapter not found"

What should I do?

Please help!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dino73n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dino73n;13332441*
> Hy
> Sorry about my english,hope you will understand
> 
> I tried to edit and flash my Gigabyte superclocked 5870's bios.
> My 5870 is still alive and POST but the driver can not recognize the card.I tried to flash back to originial bios but Atiflash also can not recognize the card,it always says: "adapter not found"
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Bump!


----------



## MightyMission

install 6850 driver and flash it back?
or register and ask help at mvktech


----------



## dino73n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13352890*
> *install 6850 driver and flash it back*?
> or register and ask help at mvktech


Nice try







but there is no difference between 6850's and 5870's driver. I will check "mvktech" for hlep,thanks for tip.


----------



## MightyMission

sorry i have no clue about amd gpu's,i was tempted to get some instead of nvidia but i contantly see reports of driver issues so i steered away.
i should think mvktech should be able to help you,very knowledgable guy who answers your queries.


----------



## Ace Adey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washo4evr;13098349*
> it worked
> it took like 50 times for NVflash to detect my card but it worked
> And, my PCI card wasn't powerful enough to display the EFI BIOS...
> I had to "blind change" PEG/PCI
> 
> thanks a lot for your guide and your help


Hmm I've bricked my Radeon HD 5850. Got DOS bootdisk for flashing but because it's such a brick DOS can not find the adapter. I read something about PEG/PCI - "Changing to PCI will let you power on self test with a bad BIOS on a PCI-E card."

Here in fact

Step 6)

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/593427-how-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card.html

Need help with a bad BIOS flash


----------



## MightyMission

if you fill in your system details it will make it easier for us to help you








right up on top under the ocn logo is "user cp"click that then look on the left and scroll down till you see "system information" "edit system information"
click that and let us know what you got.


----------



## Ace Adey

I've filled out some details for you.


----------



## Ace Adey

The system is custom build Hybrid Physx; it is the ATI Sapphire HD 5850 that is bricked.


----------



## MightyMission

can you use the physx card to view the POST/boot info?
did you back up your bios?i can only find a 5850 directcu bios.


----------



## Ace Adey

Yes of course. I'm reading around and one dude "sobol" had the same

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-155963.html

He quotes

Anyway if anyone need to fix own card, you can thanks to W1zzard:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=24507

The link is dead though


----------



## MightyMission

what the dead link covers is maybe something that not many should attempt!
it means jumpering pins (1 and 8 i think) on the bios chip itself in order to be able to flash it.

I done it on one of my 470s and EVENTUALLY got it back to life.
It was very stressful and i am good with a soldering iron,
i think the stress came from an expensive paperweight and **** manufacturers not accepting RMA.

So yes the technique can work but only as a final attempt at resuscitation.

what do you see when the pci-e adaptors are listed?


----------



## Ace Adey

Yeah I was pretty good back in the day playing with some huge resistors and PCB's in Secondary.

Where and when do you want me to see what pci-e's are listed?


----------



## MightyMission

Please bear in mind that you are talking with someone who use nvflash to unbrick an nvidia card Only.
you boot to usb stick or whatever and you open your atiflash?atitools whatever its called.
you can list available graphics adapters right?or at least whats populating your pci-e slots?
you will obviously see your physx card ,but your ati card should show up too in some way right?
do


----------



## Ace Adey

Absolutely I know what you mean.

I'm becoming more and more interested in the pin reset method of hardware flashing.

Thanks


----------



## Ace Adey

Just a quick update with the bad BIOS and still unable to flash in Windows it finds something and Windows comes up with an Unidentified Device.

Is this progress? Do you reckon anything can be done from here?

Obsviously I still can't flash it in Windows or from DOS.


----------



## MightyMission

if it comes up with an unidentified device,you can force the flash,
as i said i dont know the commands for flashing ATI but i am sure it can be flashed.
i will look around for the right command.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13488121*
> if it comes up with an unidentified device,you can force the flash,
> as i said i dont know the commands for flashing ATI but i am sure it can be flashed.
> i will look around for the right command.


Any idea if the card is totally undetectable in DOS or in Windows? I have 2x GTX460 and after flashing they became useless. I even tried pulling working card out and putiing in the bricked card while running the DOS, but the problem is everytime I insert the bricked card, the system just reboots by itself.

sigh!


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;13509182*
> Any idea if the card is totally undetectable in DOS or in Windows? I have 2x GTX460 and after flashing they became useless. I even tried pulling working card out and putiing in the bricked card while running the DOS, but the problem is everytime I insert the bricked card, the system just reboots by itself.
> 
> sigh!


First things first. Did you follow every step of the guide to the word?


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Core2uu*


First things first. Did you follow every step of the guide to the word?


yes I did.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;13522135*
> yes I did.


Okay, in your first post you said both were bricked but then afterwards you said one was working... which is the correct story?


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Core2uu*


Okay, in your first post you said both were bricked but then afterwards you said one was working... which is the correct story?


Hi,

Thanks for your patiience. Both of them are bricked. I am using my good old 9600GT to re-flash them with the original BIOS but they are undetected.

Any idea where can I see the BIOS chips of this card? They say that if a wire jumper is soldered to connect pin 1 and 9 (or 8), BIOS flashing should be possible. The problem is where is that particular BIOS chips.

I am willing to do any experiment to revibe them or to screw them more. These cards have no use anyway.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


Hi,

Thanks for your patiience. Both of them are bricked. I am using my good old 9600GT to re-flash them with the original BIOS but they are undetected.

Any idea where can I see the BIOS chips of this card? *They say* that if a wire jumper is soldered to connect pin 1 and 9 (or 8), BIOS flashing should be possible. The problem is where is that particular BIOS chips.

I am willing to do any experiment to revibe them or to screw them more. These cards have no use anyway.


Before starting to cut and solder things on your cards' PCBs, try everything from this thread first -> http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/9000...lash-help.html

If that doesn't work, mind telling me who they are?


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Core2uu*


Before starting to cut and solder things on your cards' PCBs, try everything from this thread first -> http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/9000...lash-help.html

If that doesn't work, mind telling me who they are?










Thanks Core2uu. I think my case is different as windows and CPUz can detect his card. If that is the case, flashing is possible.

Mine is totally not detected by both DOS and Windows.

I have already tried all the version of nvflash that I can get from the net. Asus have given me an RMA number, I am sending the cards back for repair. Hopefully they are not expensive to get repaired.

Thanks.


----------



## MightyMission

i had a similar problem,and uninstalling the drivers and whipping out the cards was pretty much all it took!
damn 27x drivers....


----------



## rheicel

thanks for all the help guys. my cards (GTX460's) are now working like a charm, after a week of RMA.

Asus aftersales is really good!


----------



## pourn

thanks, your guide helped.

cheers.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pourn;13781540*
> thanks, your guide helped.
> 
> cheers.


Glad it did. And welcome to OCN.


----------



## yamato57

Ii used the intergrated graphics as a primary I have a ASUS p5g41c-m lx and i bricked my SAPPHIRE HD 5770 1GB @850 GPU CORE. Also does anyone know where can i get the stock bios of this version?

-edit from using the intergrated graphics IDG and tried using atiflash -i the adapter not found. im not sure what im doing wrong, i put the bios and the atiflash.exe files into a folder i named it ATIBIOS. Any tips?

-edit i changed the bios IDG + PEG hybrid, luckly that showed me something when i typed atiflash -i.

-edit well it only shows 1 video card adapter and the ASCII name is Juniper, i can definitely say that you can fix it by using your onboard.
just remember to change your settings to IDG+PEG hybrid for it to work.

thank you so much for your guide!!!!!


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yamato57;13916066*
> Ii used the intergrated graphics as a primary I have a ASUS p5g41c-m lx and i bricked my SAPPHIRE HD 5770 1GB @850 GPU CORE. Also does anyone know where can i get the stock bios of this version?
> 
> -edit from using the intergrated graphics IDG and tried using atiflash -i the adapter not found. im not sure what im doing wrong, i put the bios and the atiflash.exe files into a folder i named it ATIBIOS. Any tips?
> 
> -edit i changed the bios IDG + PEG hybrid, luckly that showed me something when i typed atiflash -i.
> 
> -edit well it only shows 1 video card adapter and the ASCII name is Juniper, i can definitely say that you can fix it by using your onboard.
> just remember to change your settings to IDG+PEG hybrid for it to work.
> 
> thank you so much for your guide!!!!!


Yeah, you have to make both adapters visible to ATiFlash but make the working one the primary, and it looks as if you did that and it worked out for you. Cheers


----------



## yamato57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Core2uu;13919153*
> Yeah, you have to make both adapters visible to ATiFlash but make the working one the primary, and it looks as if you did that and it worked out for you. Cheers


thanks to your guide i also unlocked my core which was stuck at 500 cause sapphire has a bios problem and now i can overclock it at 900mhz!!









thanks!


----------



## Seryx

Hi,

First i want say thx to Core2uu for this guide !

However my card still doesnt work.I succeded to flash it but after reboot i have always a black screen (even if i put it on my main slot)

My bricked card : ATI Sapphire HD 6950 1Go
Second card : Nvidia GeForce 880 GTS

Any suggestion?

Thx


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seryx;15584760*
> Hi,
> 
> First i want say thx to Core2uu for this guide !
> 
> However my card still doesnt work.I succeded to flash it but after reboot i have always a black screen (even if i put it on my main slot)
> 
> My bricked card : ATI Sapphire HD 6950 1Go
> Second card : Nvidia GeForce 880 GTS
> 
> Any suggestion?
> 
> Thx


Let's start with the obvious questions first:
1) Did you plug your 6950's cable into the correct DVI port (after flashing)?
2) Was the flash successful when you used ATiFlash to do it in the Win98 command prompt?
3) Are you using YOUR card's original BIOS (after flashing)?


----------



## Seryx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Core2uu;15589640*
> Let's start with the obvious questions first:
> 1) Did you plug your 6950's cable into the correct DVI port (after flashing)?
> 2) Was the flash successful when you used ATiFlash to do it in the Win98 command prompt?
> 3) Are you using YOUR card's original BIOS (after flashing)?


Hi,

1) I have 2 DVI port and i tried both of them .
2) My flash was successful in the win98 command prompt, it shown me that my old bios was replaced with the new.(I tried to flash again but nothing happened because the new bios was already there)
3) I used my original bios (i made a backup of it) and then i tried another one that i downloaded there : http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/92791/Sapphire.HD6950.1024.110105.html

My windows 7 detect that an ati card is plugged

There is some pictures to illustrate what i want to say :

1)My bricked card on second slot :
http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/8785/sam0002i.jpg

2)Both cards plugged :
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/1358/sam0003q.jpg

3)Cable to GeForce :
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8667/sam0004q.jpg

4) Win98 :
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/6480/sam0006me.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/6985/sam0007l.jpg

5)Cable to ATI :
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/3421/sam0010qx.jpg

6)I tried to plug ATI card in the main slot :
http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/3151/sam0012.jpg


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seryx;15590421*
> Hi,
> 
> 1) I have 2 DVI port and i tried both of them .
> 2) My flash was successful in the win98 command prompt, it shown me that my old bios was replaced with the new.(I tried to flash again but nothing happened because the new bios was already there)
> 3) I used my original bios (i made a backup of it) and then i tried another one that i downloaded there : http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/92791/Sapphire.HD6950.1024.110105.html
> 
> My windows 7 detect that an ati card is plugged
> 
> There is some pictures to illustrate what i want to say :
> 
> 1)My bricked card on second slot :
> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/8785/sam0002i.jpg
> 
> 2)Both cards plugged :
> http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/1358/sam0003q.jpg
> 
> 3)Cable to GeForce :
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8667/sam0004q.jpg
> 
> 4) Win98 :
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/6480/sam0006me.jpg
> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/6985/sam0007l.jpg
> 
> 5)Cable to ATI :
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/3421/sam0010qx.jpg
> 
> 6)I tried to plug ATI card in the main slot :
> http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/3151/sam0012.jpg


So what happens when you boot up with your 6950? Do you get past POST? Does Windows load? Do you see a display on your monitor at any point?


----------



## Seryx

Hi, i fixed the problem by putting my card in another (main) PC. I don't know why but the ATI card doesn't work on my second PC. But whatever, it work properly now !!

Thx a lot for this guide !


----------



## ryangt47

Hello Core2uu ,

I have a bricked VTX3d HD radeon 6950 2gb , stupidly i overwritten both the bios switches on the card , (which i thought wasn't possible since one of them is supposedly read-only ) . Now , when the 6950 is primary , it doesn't POST .
I tried to follow your steps to the word , i made my onboard graphics card the primary and tried booting with the 6950 as secondary . it shows signs of booting and after i enter my login password , after a few seconds of trying to get into windows , everything turns black and the monitor power button starts blinking like there is no input coming in to it (i connected the monitor to the onboard graphics slot . So , in short , on primary ongoing card with secondary 6950 , it boots till it tries to enter windows 7 .

Anyway , what i'm gonna try next is to just make the bootable USB and try and flash it . Hopefully it will work
any advice would be helpful .


----------



## ryangt47

Hey , Thanks a lot for the guide . Got it to work , though I haven't tested by playing a game , but the card is detected and POST's as primary . Such a relief . I think I'd just be happier by crossfire than fiddling with the 6970 patch . I was planning to make it 6950 crossfire before , but got greedy with the thought of 6970 crossfire








anyway , thanks again , great guide


----------



## sdoul

Hi, my english isn't that good, cause i'm from germany, so don't mess up with me too much









I bricked my XFX HD 6870. I did my own Bios with RBE and flashed it with ATIFLASH. My PC doesn't boot anymore with the HD 6870, so ive used my older Geforce GTS 250 to boot. Both Graphicscard are plugged on a PCIe, but Atiflash did not recognize the HD 6870 ones. It always says "Adapter not found".


----------



## Dottedline

YES! Thank you so much. I spent hours figuring out how to recover a bricked 6950. When I finally fixed it, it was overwhelmingly nice to know that it worked out in the end.

I sincerely thank you. Really. This should be on the top of google results, but it isn't.

It was such a relief. I didn't know if there was an end solution or not, and I thought there wasn't because I had exhausted some alternatives to the fix. Extremely nice.


----------



## xdragoon

i have a sapphire 6950 2GB (dirt 3 edition)
tried to change the bios (from the bios switch) and now windows can't recognize my card
tried ATIflash but it says "adapter not found" using ATIflash 3.89 flashing stock and 6970.
do i need to use earlier version ? like the 3.85 ? but can't find it anywhere ;(

i don't know if this been covered before but been searching the net for the past 4 hours.

Sorry for posting multiple posts, but i really need this fixed ASAP =(

Thanks !


----------



## Ken1649

Flip the BIOS switch to #2


Boot up computer with BIOS #2.
Switch to BIOS #1 when Win 7 splash screen shows up.
Use RBE to force flash BIOS #2 into BIOS #1.
Reset computer and put BIOS #1.
BIOS #1 is back to original stock.

To attemp unlocking shaders;


Copy the BIOS #2 ROM.
Use RBE to modify copy of BIOS #2 ROM > unlock to 6970 shaders > save it as "6970.rom".
Flash the modified copied BIOS 2 "6970.rom" to BIOS #1 using "atiflash".
Boot up with switch on BIOS #1.
Check using GPU-Z if the card has extra sharders unlocked.
Done.


----------



## xdragoon

thanks for the reply

i just tried but windows is not detecting my card


----------



## michaim

I owe you a beer! It took me two days and a ton of navigating but I fixed both bricked 6950's! Thank god I had some old dusty first gen PCI-e card in storage. seriously though there are many people who owe you a thanks!


----------



## 19NinetyNine

I've gotten all the way up to step 15. When I enter "atiflash -i" to find my adapter number, I get "Bad command or file name". What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19NinetyNine*
> 
> I've gotten all the way up to step 15. When I enter "atiflash -i" to find my adapter number, I get "Bad command or file name". What am I doing wrong?


That means that atiflash doesn't exist in the folder you are trying to run it from. Make sure you put it in the correct folder (by correct folder, I mean, put it where you are going to be running it from, if that makes any sense).


----------



## 19NinetyNine

I was using ATIWinflash instead of ATIFlash.


----------



## 19NinetyNine

I get error OFL01, I've reseated my card a couple of times, still no good.


----------



## Ken1649

Try this switch;

atiflash -unlockrom 0

Edit:

Do you have bios.rom in that folder? It said file not found.

C:\Folder > bios.rom

Your file has no extension. Atiflash will not be able to read "bios". It has to be *bios.rom* or *bios.bin*.


----------



## 19NinetyNine

Yeah, bios.ROM was in the same folder, I don't know why I'm getting "file not found".


----------



## 19NinetyNine

Everything's working great now! Thanks so much for all the help you guys gave me, both Core2uu and Ken1649.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19NinetyNine*
> 
> Everything's working great now! Thanks so much for all the help you guys gave me, both Core2uu and Ken1649.


Glad to hear it. An addendum has been added to step 15 to make sure other people don't make the same mistake.


----------



## notraxx

I went through the whole thread. I am having a similar issue as many here. I have an ATI 5850 card. Last week, ATI prompted me to updrade to CCC 12.2. The update sent my card into a tailspin where it would crash while running video and any game. I had had some issues with the GSOD rarely with some simple games, so I took this opportunity to just try and fix everything. I found a modified .rom from someone having similar troubles and decided to try flashing...whoops! Uninstalled drivers and flashed from DOS loading USB. Rebooted with lovely black screen and computer not booting up. So I switched to the IGP and booted up with atiflash in DOS off a USB, but I get the "Adapter not found" message on atiflash -i. I have now disassembled the card and was prepared to do the pin 1->8 bridge, but my chip labels are quite a bit different than what has been listed.

The 8 pin chips are as follows:
Backside
-up7701u8 agp072(which i believe handles the voltage stepping)
-a chip with a bright green sticker on it that says TV252 H5102 (took sticker off and chip is blank. It also has a U11 label above it)
Frontside
-another up7701u8 chip
-one on the tail end of the card near the power connector apr7165a vwa32

I am comparing my card to those that have been listed and am thinking that maybe some chips have been combined to make this an ultra-non-friendly-reference card. I am tempted to just buy a 7850 when they come out next week but thought I'd try to fix this up.

So my questions are: Any idea which one of those 8 pins to jump? And if I did said jump with IGP, would this trick still work, or do I need to go out and find me a straight PCI video card (only one PCIE slot).

Help is much appreciated.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notraxx*
> 
> I went through the whole thread. I am having a similar issue as many here. I have an ATI 5850 card. Last week, ATI prompted me to updrade to CCC 12.2. The update sent my card into a tailspin where it would crash while running video and any game. I had had some issues with the GSOD rarely with some simple games, so I took this opportunity to just try and fix everything. I found a modified .rom from someone having similar troubles and decided to try flashing...whoops! Uninstalled drivers and flashed from DOS loading USB. Rebooted with lovely black screen and computer not booting up. So I switched to the IGP and booted up with atiflash in DOS off a USB, but I get the "Adapter not found" message on atiflash -i. I have now disassembled the card and was prepared to do the pin 1->8 bridge, but my chip labels are quite a bit different than what has been listed.
> The 8 pin chips are as follows:
> Backside
> -up7701u8 agp072(which i believe handles the voltage stepping)
> -a chip with a bright green sticker on it that says TV252 H5102 (took sticker off and chip is blank. It also has a U11 label above it)
> Frontside
> -another up7701u8 chip
> -one on the tail end of the card near the power connector apr7165a vwa32
> I am comparing my card to those that have been listed and am thinking that maybe some chips have been combined to make this an ultra-non-friendly-reference card. I am tempted to just buy a 7850 when they come out next week but thought I'd try to fix this up.
> So my questions are: Any idea which one of those 8 pins to jump? And if I did said jump with IGP, would this trick still work, or do I need to go out and find me a straight PCI video card (only one PCIE slot).
> Help is much appreciated.


I'd recommend posting this on a new thread, either here or on TPU, or PM'ing the guy on TPU who made the thread. You could also try PM'ing anoob, who suggested the hardware method earlier in the thread. As mentioned in the OP, I can't help you because I've personally never tried this. Also having your post buried below hundreds of other posts will make it hard for someone who would potentially be able to help you see your post, so that's why I'd recommend making a new thread, or PM'ing someone who's done this before.


----------



## Corgo77

Hello!

Could you please help me with flashing a Force3D 5850 please.
1. I could link the two legs of the PM25LV010.
2. Booting to DOS with uSB stick
3. Atiflash can see the card (see attached pic)
4. breaking the link
5. atiflash is not seeing the card anymore... flashing does not even start...

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corgo77*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Could you please help me with flashing a Force3D 5850 please.
> 1. I could link the two legs of the PM25LV010.
> 2. Booting to DOS with uSB stick
> 3. Atiflash can see the card (see attached pic)
> 4. breaking the link
> 5. atiflash is not seeing the card anymore... flashing does not even start...
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


It sounds like you're doing some hardware modding. As I've said before, I've never attempted the 8+1 pin method myself, and as such can not offer you any help. I'd recommend you post on the TPU thread and maybe someone there can help you.


----------



## Corgo77

Well I just would like to get my card working again, without any OC, etc.
Hardware modding... I could not find any other way yet, to get my card recognized by atiflash.
I am half way now... the card got recognized, but I could not flash back the original bios ... yet...

Any ideas how to do it?

Basically I am doing the old PCI card way... booting with that S3 card, and praying for atiflash to recognize my 5850 ...


----------



## Ken1649

Looks like the initial flash has bricked the card "Unknown SPI".

Try the switch "atiflash -f -newbios -p 0 biosname.rom".

If that doesn't do it then try to reset the EEPROM to 0 by jumping the two legs and do as above again.

Pm25LV512-010.pdf 167k .pdf file











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corgo77*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Could you please help me with flashing a Force3D 5850 please.
> 1. I could link the two legs of the PM25LV010.
> 2. Booting to DOS with uSB stick
> 3. Atiflash can see the card (see attached pic)
> 4. breaking the link
> 5. atiflash is not seeing the card anymore... flashing does not even start...
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Corgo77

Ok I did try, but ofc "adapter not found" was the answer.

But how about not recognizing the card anymore, after releasing the link between PIN1-8???
It is a bit strange to me.


----------



## poermsi

hey guys, sorry for my english im from germany and english isnt my strongest languange.

I've got a saphire radeon hd 6670 from my parents.
i have flashed this card with atiflash, newest version.

the flash was failed. now windows detects no drivers and no autodetect driver. it said that i've no compatibility graphic card.
under desktop options > graphiccard i see a ATI Atombios 8-bit with 16mb of ddr ram.

i've downloaded the original bios from the publisher site.
boot from usb stick with USBDOS and atiflash.

the problem is, no command works, i've tested all the atiflash commands but atiflash says: NO ADAPTER found.

the question is:

"I haven't a PCI card, can i get my standard bios without a second graphiccard?

i know my english is ´the biggest ****, i hope you can understand this terrible text.


----------



## metal_gunjee

EDIT: Problem solved. Turns out I had a bad version of atiflash.


----------



## RIPAciD

My bricked card is recognized in windows device manager as Standard VGA Graphic Adapter, same in GPU-Z...
ATIFlash detected the bricked card, I used these commands "atiflash -i" then "atiflash -f -newbios -p 0 Juniper.ROM" and ATIFlash said to restart computer to complete installation... Ok
But nothing was installed, in GPU-Z the card still have an unknown bios and all other options are messed up...

I used a Nvidia GTX 260 as a primary card to repair the bricked card (Radeon HD5770)

Any help?


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIPAciD*
> 
> My bricked card is recognized in windows device manager as Standard VGA Graphic Adapter, same in GPU-Z...
> ATIFlash detected the bricked card, I used these commands "atiflash -i" then "atiflash -f -newbios -p 0 Juniper.ROM" and ATIFlash said to restart computer to complete installation... Ok
> But nothing was installed, in GPU-Z the card still have an unknown bios and all other options are messed up...
> I used a Nvidia GTX 260 as a primary card to repair the bricked card (Radeon HD5770)
> Any help?


If you're using the Nvidia card in the first PCIE slot, the Radeon should've been detected as GPU 1 instead of 0.
When you used "atiflash -i" command, did you make sure whether the device number was 0 or 1?


----------



## RIPAciD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*
> 
> If you're using the Nvidia card in the first PCIE slot, the Radeon should've been detected as GPU 1 instead of 0.
> When you used "atiflash -i" command, did you make sure whether the device number was 0 or 1?


Adapter 0...


----------



## n64bomb

ok


----------



## n64bomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Looks like the initial flash has bricked the card "Unknown SPI".
> 
> Try the switch "atiflash -f -newbios -p 0 biosname.rom".
> 
> If that doesn't do it then try to reset the EEPROM to 0 by jumping the two legs and do as above again.
> 
> Pm25LV512-010.pdf 167k .pdf file


Any help would be greatly appreciated.Ok how do I do this? I dont know what you mean by jumping two pins on the vga.

Recently I fail flashed a hd 6850 from biostar....i cant even find the correct bios from techpowerup database, so will just use the most current hd 6850 I can find. I've tried all the atiflash commands, and I am using the right directory with atiflash 3.95 (most current version I can find) This fail flash happened when I tried to use winflash and it failed halfway through and shut down my machine.

Im starting with the Integrated gpu and the vga in slot 0, then going : atiflash -f -p 0 bios.rom (i've also used the other commands such as -fp, -atmel, -fa, -fm, -newbios to override, but to no avail)
When I get the adapter details from -i I see it reading 64KB instead of 128 and it shows no vga connected. When I try to reflash, I get error code 0Fl01 (where it writes the full bios, but does not confirm. I also made sure to unlock the bios in slot 0. Im still a little baffled that I cant find the reference biostar hd 6850 bios, but I am just going to use a HIS or Gigabyte one from January/February 2011, as those were the most current for that clock speed. I also made sure im using a .rom file with atiflash. Im getting the same error code as the dude in post 122, except mine recognizes the adapter and tries to let me force flash, writes the infomation, but then wont verify it, give me error 0fl01, and then says flash failed.

Is jumpering those 2 pins the same thing you used to do to reset the bios on motherboard, where I move the piece of plastic over 2 pins to a different position, wait a little bit, then move it back? Just a little confused if im supposed to do this when the videocard is on, or just plug it into the pcieslot and jump and pins, wait 10 secs, and then revert?

This is what i have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814141125
BIOSTAR VA6855NPG2 Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity


----------



## musashin

I have presumably successfully flashed both BIOSs on my reference Sapphire 6950 to stock from a shader unlock modified 6950 BIOS I have been using for over a year now. The card still will not POST. With a secondary card in the main slot, the computer will POST but will not get past the Windows loading screen.

Is there anything left to be done short of hardware modding?


----------



## Mathu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob*
> 
> Your card is not bricked. The reason this method doesn't work is because your card cannot be detected. The PCI VGA trick only works if your card can still be detected. Otherwise this method will fail 100% no matter how many times you try to re-run through the steps. If you put your bad card in, the PC will not post and give you a blank/black screen. When you use the PCI VGA trick or use the dual PCIE VGA trick to flash the secondary adapter it will not work because the motherboard can't detect the adapter in the secondary slot to begin with. So if your motherboard can't detect the adapter then neither can the ATI Flash software. So this method will never work for you and you will just keep getting "adaptor not found" error.
> 
> I know another way, if you want to fix it PM me. The method I used to fix this should only be done as a last resort as it's quite dangerous and most will not approve of it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malflash*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am interested in this, you could explain it.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Desmolas

+1 to salvaged MSi 6950 bios







This thread just saved me the cost of a new GPU.


----------



## Metro.Is.King

My computer switched off during a flash of my gtx570 bios using nvflash

Please can you tell me how to switch to boot to motherboard graphics with my bricked gtx570 plugged in?

It boots fine and works with the onboard graphics but doesnt boot at all when my gpu is in, I want to boot it up and reflash the bios in windows using nvflash, my motherboard is p8z68 v lx

Please help!

Thanks


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metro.Is.King*
> 
> My computer switched off during a flash of my gtx570 bios using nvflash
> Please can you tell me how to switch to boot to motherboard graphics with my bricked gtx570 plugged in?
> It boots fine and works with the onboard graphics but doesnt boot at all when my gpu is in, I want to boot it up and reflash the bios in windows using nvflash, my motherboard is p8z68 v lx
> Please help!
> Thanks


Are you sure you're following steps 5 and 6 correctly? I guess it's probably different for your motherboard (Z68 vs. P43, there's gotta be a difference). You might just have to play around a bit in the BIOS and try and find it. Or try reading the motherboard manual?


----------



## Metro.Is.King

Yep, found it in the EUFI bios and changed to boot to iGPU.

Booted up, flashed old bios and restarted then installed drivers then restarted then BOOM BABY














back to the Battlefield!


----------



## sickwacky

Hello everyone,

I've read through this whole thread without any luck to my problem. I have 2 Sapphire HD5770's, last week one of them started acting up - it didn't detect now and then (nothing happens/fan at 100%). So I tried flashing it to a newer bios to see if that would fix it. HOWEVER, now I cannot even detect the card in atiwinflash or atiflash. It only shows the working card. I tried countless times swapping the cards in the 2 slots and even booting with the onboard graphics...but I still can't get it right. I'm not really sure what my options are.. I had a 9800GTX a while ago and it started acting up, so I cooked it in the oven and it worked lol, but this is not exactly the same problem - but it did also started to not work gradually. OR I could try to erease the eeprom on the card? I still don't know which IC it is and I wouldn't like to just take a guess.

Oh another thing, now for some reason, the 1st PCI-E slot cannot display an output on any card, but a physical card in the slot is detected in windows.. that is very weird, anyone have any ideas on that too?


----------



## darkdark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSeraph*
> 
> Somewhat of an old thread, but I recently bricked my powercolor 5850 PCS+ (NON reference PCB). I tried this guide with onboard graphics as the primary, got all the way up to step 15, and atiflash -i came up with "adapter not found"
> 
> I'll leave this as a warning to anyone that reads this, DO NOT FLASH NON REFERENCE GRAPHICS CARDS WITH ANYTHING OTHER THAN MODIFIED BIOS DESIGNED FOR THAT EXACT CARD! Or you'll end up with a $150 paperweight like I did.


Can't they fix it at AMD if you send it


----------



## darkdark

Guys i Have a Powercolor radeon HD 5850 pcs+ flashed with the wrong bios
i want to try to connect 1 and 8 bin but i dot know which IC i should connect i have plenty of them in the back of my card can any one help ?


----------



## nona

My system specs:

Motherboard: Intel DH55TC

Processor: Intel core i3 540

Power Supply: Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts PSU

GPU: AMD Radeon HIS 6870 IceqX 1 GB

I saved bios of 6870 with the help of GPU-Z and copied it to my desktop. Then I edited voltage with the help of RBE .I kept original bios unmodified. I made a bootable USB and flashed my 6870 with this edited bios and it worked fine. I played lots of game with this for one week. But after one week I flashed my GPU with a bios downloaded from TPU. This new downloaded bios is of same model HIS Radeon HD 6870. ATIFlash warned me not to flash as checksum of both bioses were different but I flashed it forcefully. Now I have black screen. Then I removed this GPU and put DVI cable in onboard video port and in motherboard's bios I set it to boot from onboard video port. Then I inserted bootable USB with original bios on it and restarted PC and choose to boot from USB buttttttt now it does not boot from USB, monitor says no signal. How would I restore original bios to GPU???

people say on forums that if you have bad bios flash then reflash it with the original one using on board video.


----------



## nona

Now sometimes it booted from USB and when I launched ATIFlash -i command it says "adapter not found" . Now is there something I can do?


----------



## Rayce185

After a system crash, one of my GTX275's is bricked. As soon as it's plugged into any PCIe x16 slot, the system refuses to even budge, as if I didn't even pres the power button.
Adding a second card doesn't help a bit.

Have I shorted the card? Is there any way of fixing it?


----------



## BullZeye

can someone here help me out please?

SO i followed the instructions on the thread to unlock voltages

But i probably missed or failed. So now i cant start my computer with the GPU

So instead i have the DVI on my CPU on running with iGPU

My problem now is, that on step 15 i dont know what kinda of commands to use to flash back my GPU.. I have a gtx 680

EDIT: got the help i needed =)


----------



## komikool

i need some help here, i have bricked my brand new gigbyte hd 7770 1GB OC card during a bad bios update, i have restored it back using F2 bios, by using a secondary PCI card in dos environment, just like the method given here, i worked fine, and now the 7770 card is operational again. But as soon as i install the driver on win 7 x64 i get BSOD. When i uninstall the driver (drive sweeper and all) and run on standard VGA driver things run okay, i am annoyed.

I have done a complete catalyst and driver uninstall, and reinstall
My card bios is restored to F2 and i properly identified as a 7770 by atiflash -i
windows recognizes it as 7700 series card and even automatically install a driver
Card is running fine on "Standard VGA driver"

But whenever after a clean driver and catalyst install i reboot my system (Win 7 x64) i get a BSOD with atikmdag.sys error.
some time no driver file is mentioned on the BSOD just a x0000007E

HELP me, i my country there is no warranty for any card. HELP


----------



## Arniebomba

Interesting


----------



## Billy Jo

I'm not shure anyone could help me with this, but I'll give it a try.
I flashed a 7970 GHz edition bios on my non-reference XFX 7970 DD with win flash. Now if I have the card in the computer, it would post, but then shutdown in an instant. Anyone have any idea what's going on? Did I brick my card? Any helpful advice is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## X-FIGHTER

whats about the nvflash tutorial????


----------



## slowness

ASDFGHJKL; THANK YOU SO MUCH YOU SAVED MY CARD ASDFGHJKLKJHGFDSASDFGHJKL;;


----------



## xD4rkFire

When I try to format my USB drive to be bootable, the HP Disk Format program goes through the long process of formatting my drive, but when I check the drive after the format has finished, there's no files there. Can somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD4rkFire*
> 
> When I try to format my USB drive to be bootable, the HP Disk Format program goes through the long process of formatting my drive, but when I check the drive after the format has finished, there's no files there. Can somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong?


You aren't doing anything wrong. Unless you have Windows Explorer settings enabled to see hidden/system files, you will likely see a blank drive after formatting. Now you just need to copy your flashing program over, as per the next step, and follow the guide.


----------



## xD4rkFire

Thanks, eventually I just stopped worrying about it and went on with the guide and it did indeed fix my graphics card. Thanks for the help though and have a much deserved +rep.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD4rkFire*
> 
> Thanks, eventually I just stopped worrying about it and went on with the guide and it did indeed fix my graphics card. Thanks for the help though and have a much deserved +rep.


Appreciate it, mate. Glad you were able to resurrect your card.


----------



## joelferr

Okay, i was just wondering does it matter what onboard gpu I have(nvidia) because i have a power color 6770 1gb video card so do you think it's still possible to reflash it? or does the onboard have to be ati as well?


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelferr*
> 
> Okay, i was just wondering does it matter what onboard gpu I have(nvidia) because i have a power color 6770 1gb video card so do you think it's still possible to reflash it? or does the onboard have to be ati as well?


It doesn't matter what brand the other GPU, so you're fine.


----------



## joelferr

Well unfortunately even with the onboard gpu i'm still not able to reflash the bios on the power color 6770 I have the correct bios and all but says adapter not found<<<<< the card fan runs but no post. =\


----------



## joelferr

okay my system was able to find my video card but my issue no is that I've pretty much tried reflashing with all the found possible bios for the Power Color 6770 and they don't work! so would it be possible to reflash to a 5770 bios? similar to the 6770 specs?


----------



## joelferr

Okay, well i got it fixed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







was hoping someone would reply lol but tell me if this is strange... i tried the blind flash and it didn't work so i though of using my vga cable and my hdmi cable at the same time and sure enough it worked!!!!


----------



## joelferr

Okay, well i got it fixed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







was hoping someone would reply lol but tell me if this is strange... i tried the blind flash and it didn't work so i though of using my vga cable and my hdmi cable at the same time and sure enough it worked!!!!


----------



## civoluv

I flashed modded version of stock bios on my gtx650ti boost. i wanted to up the voltage. Tried latest dos version of nvflash but it would not work with my gpu, said it needs newer version of nvflash, so i used windows version which "worked". After the restart gpu was not working at all. I got some old 9800gt pluged it in my first pci-e slot and the gtx650ti boost in second pci-e slot (if i put 650ti in first slot computer wont post). Started up windows, flashed old bios, but my gpu is still not working. When i compare bios versions with nvflash it says they are a match. Meanwhile gpu-z is going crazy when i select gtx650ti. After the flashing it shows that there is a bios on card, after reset it disappears. Please tell me i am doing something wrong because i am going crazy. i have already flashed modded bios on my old gtx570, but then i was able to use dos version. Now i think windows version is ******* up things.



This is pic where it shows that update was successful, but it still wont work.


----------



## civoluv

Nobody has an idea?


----------



## Wille114

Have you tried

nvflash --protectoff

edit.
Select GTX 650 Ti Boost should be 1

nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i1 gk106.rom

Then reboot ?


----------



## civoluv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wille114*
> 
> Have you tried
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> edit.
> Select GTX 650 Ti Boost should be 1
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i1 gk106.rom
> 
> Then reboot ?


Yes i did, but nothing works.


----------



## SM411

I broke my HD5850. Borrowed a 4350 and booted with both cards. I already got a USB stick with all tools needed. Fan of HD5850 is spinning at 100%. Boot into dos and atiflash just detect the 4350. What can I do to fix this? Any suggestions? I tried flashing following this tutorial http://black-pixel.net/sapphire-hd-5850-oc-overclocking.html

EDIT: I figured out I forgot the power to the HD5850. Now I dont manage to boot at all.

EDIT2: Was fixed by putting backup card in slot 1 and broken card in slot 2. Booted into windows now


----------



## Ultemo

Guys so I have this problem with my MSI GTX680 TF3: Two days ago when I wasn't at home the was a storm over my hometown. When I got back home and tried to turn o my pc speaker on the motherboard (AsRock P67Pro3 SE) beeped 5 times, there was no picture and fans on my card went crazy. Every device at home works perfectly fine, modem, router, tv etc. and all other components of my computer as well.

I tried 4850 and 8600GT and both cards works perfectly fine, I also tried my 680 on a different PC and it's still death :/

I really have no idea what the hell happened here and have no warranty (unofficial distribution, card was brand new but I bought it from private person with 2 weeks warranty - the price was great~200$ cheaper so why not?) and I don't think MSI support will help me.

Specs:

2500K
P67 Pro3 SE
2x4GB DDR3
Chieftec GPS-560W

^ all above, including PSU works perfectly fine so I dont think there was some electricity problem.

Someone on another forum recommended me to try this method as a last resort so is there any hope for i to work?

My motherboard have 2 PCI-E (16x and 4x) and 1 PCI-e x1 ports, no PCI









Could I try this method with 8600GT in one of the PCI-e slots and 680 in another?

Sorry for bad english, I'm really desperate right now :|


----------



## memery.uag

So I thought I'd ask EVGA for a BIOS to unlock the fan limiter on my EVGA GTX 570 2.5GB HD's (2xSLI). They obliged and I ran the utility which indicated success and to restart. I just shut'er down for the night and went to bed. The next morning I booted into my machine and got the 1024x768 resolution blues as she fired up Win7. I figured I'd have to just reinstall the nVidia drivers and I'd be good to go. The thick of it is this: one card took the BIOS (70.10.38.71) but the other is being detected just fine but reporting an error and getting shut down. nVidia control panel won't recognize it in either slot on my MB (GIGABYTE Z68XP-UD4). If I pull the good card and boot with only the bad one it posts just fine and boots into windows no problem but the display is shrunken down to 1024x768 (more or less) like a little window in the middle of my 1920x1200 monitor and is FULL of artifacts which clear as the pointer moves past but fill in again after. It's bizarre. EVGA replied with a "Jeez, sorry, maybe we can RMA it". Well I don't wanna, I want my SLI back now.

I've tried the guide here and it works just fine and reads and flashes the card successfully but no change in my tiny little fragmented window of a GUI.

Anybody got any ideas?

Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4
Core i7-2600K
ADATA 1600MHz DDR3 4GBx4 DIMM's
ADATA SX900 256GB SSD system drive
2xEVGA GTX 570 HD 2.5GB w/one messed up.....


----------



## vonapets

Hey guys,

I recently bought an Asus 4870x2 graphics card from ebay. Upon booting for the first time I noticed the D15 LED was in indicating it was overheating and not posting. I used another graphics card to see what was going on using GPUz. Gpuz showed that the 4870x2 was not overheating at all with temperatures of around 8 degrees Celsius which was a little weird. I also noticed that there was no bios present in the box.
When reading this topic and others I tried flashing a new bios to rectify the issue only to find more. As it has 2 gpu's, I used atiflash to save the current "bios" from both gpu's using the command atiflash -s 0/1 nameofrom.rom 20000. It succeeded for the first gpu (0) however for the second gpu (1) it said adapter not found. I tried flashing the new bios using atiflash -f -p -newbios 0/1 nameofrom.rom and it failed with the message pictured. I also tried atiflash -ai or -i and it showed only one gpu was being detected. In the picture I put 10000 on the end just for the hell of it. I also tried atiflash -unlockbios and I got the response of "OK".

Does anyone know how to fix this issue or is this card now a paper weight?

Cheers,
Dimitry


----------



## MmmSacrilicious

EDIT: Nevermind, I was able to get it to work. I updated my motherboard BIOS and uninstalled CCC, not sure which of those did the trick.

Hey guys, I need some help. I managed to brick my Gigabyte 7970OC by being a dumbass, and I am trying to save it. I have no money to buy a new one and I am starting to panic.

I have changed my motherboard BIOS settings so that the initial display adapter is the integrated graphics, and I have set the integrated graphics to enabled, but when the 7970 is plugged it it will not POST / boot. I have no idea what to try next.

My motherboard is the Gigabyte z77x UD3H.

Any help would be very very very much appreciated.

PS. on the 7970 I have tried the BIOS switch in both position 1 and 2 and that has had no effect.


----------



## ar3f

The trick that worked for me to get the failed bios flash card to show in atiflash -i was to boot with a good card in the top PCIe slot and the bricked card in a lower slot, *no power wire attached to the bricked card* - it did not post otherwise.

While in windows, Device manager/Display adapters shows only the boot card.

Now, connect the power wire (6 or 8 pin whatever) to the bricked card.

In DevMan/Action/Scan for hardware change.

The bricked card should show up in DevMan but with a yellow sign - Properties say "not enough resources for this device" or so. Winflash did not detect the bricked card. Time to reboot to atiflash USB drive.

Reboot (not turn off!) and the PC posts (but with the power wire attached to the bricked card), this time.

Immediately after post, change boot drive to your USB Flash or whatever has the atiflash installed; the bricked card should be there at Num 1 - the boot card is Num 0. On my mobo, tapping F8 after post would give the option to pick the boot device. You might need to change this in BIOS... pending your system.

If you have a bunch of BIOS you don't know much about, it might be convenient to rename the roms; for ex, Saphire478.44.10000. whatever.rom can be S1.rom and so forth.
Try card manufacturer's BIOS first, then whatever other you have downloaded. Read the atiflash help for whatever command switches you need to bypass the defaults.

Booting to Windows from the un-bricked card might take a while; 1st time, the monitor might stay blank till you get at the log-in Windows screen - but after that, it'll boot normally.

Just in case you have different cards and Windows keeps automatically loading drivers:

Search gpedit.msc (that's the Local Group Policy Editor). I got this from another guy on the web:

"Computer Configuration->Administrative Templates->System->Device Installation. Click on the subfolder Device Installation on the left and on the right side you will see the possible restrictions.
Right Click on Prevent Installation of Devices not described by other policy settings and edit this option, set it on ENABLED."

Reboot and windows will load its default, MS, video drivers.
Undo the Enable switch when you want to install the OEM video drivers.


----------



## richie_2010

Please never connect power cables to gpu when psu is on you could kill the card or your rig


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Hi all looking for some help.. .

VTX3D 7870 won't display any picture. I can't get the card to appear in device manager or gpu-z. I have tried atiflash but get adapter not found. What else can I try to even make it appear? I think it might be completely dead but want to make sure it's not first.


----------



## gheoss

Hello i have this problem, maybe someone can help me..

I received this 660ti reference card, brand new from nvidia, to try it out.
When i turn on the machine, it starts with the gpu fans at 100% and stays like that, no picture, card not detected...
im running with the onboard gpu...
I think it came without bios? or anything to do with that.. downloaded the reference bios, nvflash, but of course it says No nvidia gpu detected..

Any suggestions??

THank you very much


----------



## TheTugasPT

HD 7870 XFX Bios fix "ADAPTER NOT FOUND" by soldering the Bios Pin 1 8 Method


----------



## paralaks

I am not sure if anyone else had the same problem (I couldn't go through all the messages). I was trying to flash 6770 BIOS to a 5770 I purchased to do crossfire. 5770 worked together with 5770 but I wanted to make sure I am making the most of the card and I decided to flash it to 6770.

Then, something went wrong and now the computer will not boot when both cards are attached. I could boot the computer with the on-board card and I see 5770 is recognized by GPU-Z, however, GPU clock is 0, memory type is DDR2, and amount of memory is a number like 424674663874 MBs. I tried to flash the backup ROMs or some 5770 ROMs I could find but they don't change anything. Any help is much appreciated!

Btw, I did everything within windows 7. So, do you guys think doing it in DOS might work?


----------



## ssnyder28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ar3f*
> 
> The trick that worked for me to get the failed bios flash card to show in atiflash -i was to boot with a good card in the top PCIe slot and the bricked card in a lower slot, *no power wire attached to the bricked card* - it did not post otherwise.
> 
> While in windows, Device manager/Display adapters shows only the boot card.
> 
> Now, connect the power wire (6 or 8 pin whatever) to the bricked card.
> 
> In DevMan/Action/Scan for hardware change.
> 
> The bricked card should show up in DevMan but with a yellow sign - Properties say "not enough resources for this device" or so. Winflash did not detect the bricked card. Time to reboot to atiflash USB drive.
> 
> Reboot (not turn off!) and the PC posts (but with the power wire attached to the bricked card), this time.
> 
> Immediately after post, change boot drive to your USB Flash or whatever has the atiflash installed; the bricked card should be there at Num 1 - the boot card is Num 0. On my mobo, tapping F8 after post would give the option to pick the boot device. You might need to change this in BIOS... pending your system.
> 
> If you have a bunch of BIOS you don't know much about, it might be convenient to rename the roms; for ex, Saphire478.44.10000. whatever.rom can be S1.rom and so forth.
> Try card manufacturer's BIOS first, then whatever other you have downloaded. Read the atiflash help for whatever command switches you need to bypass the defaults.
> 
> Booting to Windows from the un-bricked card might take a while; 1st time, the monitor might stay blank till you get at the log-in Windows screen - but after that, it'll boot normally.
> 
> Just in case you have different cards and Windows keeps automatically loading drivers:
> 
> Search gpedit.msc (that's the Local Group Policy Editor). I got this from another guy on the web:
> 
> "Computer Configuration->Administrative Templates->System->Device Installation. Click on the subfolder Device Installation on the left and on the right side you will see the possible restrictions.
> Right Click on Prevent Installation of Devices not described by other policy settings and edit this option, set it on ENABLED."
> 
> Reboot and windows will load its default, MS, video drivers.
> Undo the Enable switch when you want to install the OEM video drivers.


I tried this and it didn't work for me. Strangely enough when I try plugging in the 2 6-pin power cables into my 7870xt myst edition it will spin up and it will detect the card as a 7870 in windows and prompt me to do a restart. I tried checking to see if ATIwinflash could see the card after this but it doesn't detect it. Also when I reboot afterwards and try using atiflash it says adapter not found (I'm assuming it can't see the gpu.) If i try running the gpu by itself the computer turns on but the gpu will spin the fan up but stops spinning after like 5 seconds. If i have the card in a secondary pci e slot (with a different card displaying video) it wil spin up and keep spinning.

If anyone has any suggestions I'd appreciate it, I don't want to throw this up on ebay.


----------



## ar3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssnyder28*
> 
> I tried this and it didn't work for me. Strangely enough when I try plugging in the 2 6-pin power cables into my 7870xt myst edition it will spin up and it will detect the card as a 7870 in windows and prompt me to do a restart. I tried checking to see if ATIwinflash could see the card after this but it doesn't detect it. Also when I reboot afterwards and try using atiflash it says adapter not found (I'm assuming it can't see the gpu.) If i try running the gpu by itself the computer turns on but the gpu will spin the fan up but stops spinning after like 5 seconds. If i have the card in a secondary pci e slot (with a different card displaying video) it wil spin up and keep spinning.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions I'd appreciate it, I don't want to throw this up on ebay.


Are you doing reboot or "Restart" from within Windows - try Restart and go in atiflash straight.
Try another PCIe slot.
If not, try to bridge Pins 8 and 1 on the flash chip - as others said above


----------



## ssnyder28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ar3f*
> 
> Are you doing reboot or "Restart" from within Windows - try Restart and go in atiflash straight.
> Try another PCIe slot.
> If not, try to bridge Pins 8 and 1 on the flash chip - as others said above


----------



## ssnyder28

I did did restart but will try your other suggestions.

Thank you.


----------



## ar3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssnyder28*
> 
> I did did restart but will try your other suggestions.
> 
> Thank you.


Just in case you did not try this:

Unplug the PSU from the wall, unplug and pull out the graphics card, wait a few minutes and plug PSU back in but not the card; that would, hopefully, reset whatever on/off state - either on the PCIe bus controller or card.

Plug the 6-pin connector while in Windows as you did before.


----------



## MajorMB

Hello!

I`m new to this forum, but I`v been looking it for a while, hello to all. Sorry for my bad english, sometimes









I`v done many motherboard Bios upgrades, but never an GPU bios flash.

I have a Gigabyte Radeon 6770 GV-R677D5-1GD ( http://www.gigabyte.us/products/list.aspx?s=43&p=52,[email protected]@53,62&v=2,[email protected]@1,15 ) with GPU/memory clocks set to 750/1000MHz and voltage 1.125V (BIOS is F12). I`ve tried overclocking it with many tools, but unsuccesfully. The temperature was pretty low under full load (49°C), so I thought it is the voltage that is preventing the card from OCing. I downloaded the bios version from model GV-R677SL-1GD (bios F12_A) that has 850/1200Mhz clocks and 1.200 voltage.

I flashed the bios in Windows 8.1 using AtiWinFlash. I`v done the reboot and after that blank screen. I could hear the beep, but no picture was avaliable.

I replaced the card witht my previous card, radeon 3870X2 and had to reinstall entire system because the win could not load (tried several times, also repairing it when booting from win cd). After reinstall the old card is working fine (hot).

The problem i have is that i don`t have one more power cable to connect it to HD6770. I bought a normal 2x4pin Molex to 6pin PCIe cable, but my power suply from Enermax has diferent cinches(pins?). I`m one cable to short.

Could the card be recognized in second PCI xpress, without power cables attached to it? Or could 3870x2 work only with 2x4pin cable, so I could reuse the 6pin for 6770?

SYSTEM SPECS:

-Enermax Infinity EIN720AWT
-Asus P5KC (latest bios-1203)
-Intel Core 2 Duo 6750 (10x266) (OC-ed to 333x9)
-2xPCIe slots, (primary PCIe slot X16, sendoray PCIe slot up to X4, sais the Manual)

Thank You for all the help in advance!


----------



## MajorMB

Problem solved!


----------



## Dissolution187

How do I flash my asus gtx 780?


----------



## giannisgr

hey guys, i bricked my 8800gt a week age after bios flashing on windows, now the card is making beeps, i did fallow that guide but when i press nvflash.exe nvidia.rom -5 -6 it says that

ERROR: No NVIDIA display adapters found.. the gpu is connected but running from the motherboard vga via IGN


----------



## badbonez

I have two MSI R9 270s. One with a bad bios. When I boot into the USB drive, ATIFLASH can see both cards, but when I try to flash the bad card, it gives me a Write Fail Error 0FL01. I have tried ATIFLASH -unlockrom 1, it tells me ROM is unlocked. But still no change when I try to flash the card. Here is a screen image of my attempt:










Any help appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## badbonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badbonez*
> 
> I have two MSI R9 270s. One with a bad bios. When I boot into the USB drive, ATIFLASH can see both cards, but when I try to flash the bad card, it gives me a Write Fail Error 0FL01. I have tried ATIFLASH -unlockrom 1, it tells me ROM is unlocked. But still no change when I try to flash the card. Here is a screen image of my attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


So maybe it is trashed?


----------



## kamil234

I have a huge problem. When flashing with atiflash -f -p i specified wrong filename of the rom. Now the card doesnt show up in the adapters (atiflash.exe -i). I was using a USB DOS stick

any suggestions for this?


----------



## kamil234

i was able to fix the problem by connecting the card to my windows PC and flashing via atiwinflash instead of atiflash for MSDOS


----------



## DarthKaze

Hello guys. I'm very new here and my english is not the best, but i still hope that you'll be able to help me somehow









So. I just tried to flash my Radeon HD 6950 2GB POWER COLOR. First I changed the position of the switch as it was said in the tutorial. It failed, I tried to restart my Computer but i got no screen and it wouldn't boot. So I changed the switchs position back to the recoverybios and restarted. Now i was able to boot and tried to flash again, but unfortunatly forgot to switch again, what means i just flashed my recoverybios too. Something went wrong and the PC shut down.

Now, i cant boot anyway with the GPU plugged in (neither position 1 or 2) and I don't even get anything shown on my Display.

Is it possible to rescue my GPU or did I jusst f*cked it up?


----------



## Lourad

I want to share my story with you guys.
I flashed my 780's today, it didn't go as hoped, the computer started but it was all messed up! It had lines in it and would not let me install the drivers,
It got worse after the driver install attempt. The blue scene of death showed it's ugly head. After a few curse words and a couple of beers I decided that it was time to get back to the computer and try to save my cards. That's where this thread came into play, I read the fix on page 1 and thought why can't I use the igpu that the 4770k has and boot from it, yeah it worked!
Now to fix the cards, I saved the original bios that the cards had. I simply used nvflash to reverse the bios back to there original state and it worked!

Thank you for starting this thread








A happy camper


----------



## Lazarba

* TO ANY POOR SOUL THAT ARE LUCKY ENOUGH TO HAVE AN ONBOARD GRAPHICS CARD *
( also for those who used AtiWinFlash to flash cause AtiFlash wont work with 64bit systems BUT YOU STILL NEED AN ONBOARD GPU)
I just fixed my Hd 6850 and I felt like writing how :
DISREGARD THE FIRST 7 steps . Just press the right button ( mine was DEL) on the splash screen to enter BIOS.
Then go to something like ADVANCED SETTINGS and search for something like Initial Video adapter or something like the OP said.
CHOOSE ONBOARD GPU.
Save and exit Bios.
Now, after you boot up, create a bootable USB stick. > Just go ahead and get atiflash, but get the 3.86 version. ( Just telling you what I did).
Do everything the OP says, and when you get to the part where you have to boot from USB :
Press the right button on splash screen again. You may have to choose between some options (2-3 ) and you just choose USB. But if you get to a place where you see : USB- HDD , USB-ZIP , USB FDD and many other options like this, pick USB- HDD.
Now, on the CMD, right: cd foldername
here is the part where I disregarded Op's commands and I did this :
Since the atiflash -i resulted in something that I could not understand , I just typed : atiflash -f -p 0 BIOSNAME.rom.
REMEMBER. The 0 means that your MAIN gpu is connected to the first PCI slot. If it is on the second one, then instead of 0 you write 1 .
This is exactly what you did in AtiWinFlash too!
And that was it. Restart, go back to BIos to make your actual GPU the priority one or whatever and you are done.
It's really nerveracking, but you must remain focused and remember what you actions were/are. You will make it . Just try to relax.
*THIS IS FOR THOSE WHO HAVE AN ONBOARD GPU*
( the commands part will work for everyone though )
Good luck.


----------



## chudlin

i fixed my r9 295x2 by booting with the vga bios in the position 2 which was the working bios, then started atiflash tool. i then typed in atiflash -f -p 0 "romname.rom" (where romname would be name of your rom ) and then switched the vga bios into position 1, the corrupt bios, then just pressed enter and it worked, i suppose you could do this for DUAL BIOS VGA cards, that use a bios switch. bear in mind that the card im using has 4 bioses, switch posi 1 = bios 0 & 1, switch posi 2 = bios 0 & 1.


----------



## gabeKnewWell

I have been following all the step however until I type "anti flash -i " it says "This program cannot be run in DOS mode." Please help


----------



## chudlin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabeKnewWell*
> 
> I have been following all the step however until I type "anti flash -i " it says "This program cannot be run in DOS mode." Please help


You Have to boot into atiflash from a usb. Then type in atiflash -i. You can't run atiflash in windows


----------



## gabeKnewWell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chudlin*
> 
> You Have to boot into atiflash from a usb. Then type in atiflash -i. You can't run atiflash in windows


When I boot into my usb I have no problems. Then once I navigate to my folder where atiflash is, I get the error.


----------



## chudlin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabeKnewWell*
> 
> When I boot into my usb I have no problems. Then once I navigate to my folder where atiflash is, I get the error.


What are you typing into atiflash?


----------



## gabeKnewWell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chudlin*
> 
> What are you typing into atiflash?


Because I placed All the Atiwinflash files directly on my usb, I don't have to navigate to any folder. Therefor, I simply type "atiflash -i" and the message says it cannot run in DOS mode


----------



## chudlin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabeKnewWell*
> 
> Because I placed All the Atiwinflash files directly on my usb, I don't have to navigate to any folder. Therefor, I simply type "atiflash -i" and the message says it cannot run in DOS mode


Your using atiwinflash thats your problm. You need to download atiflash and put that at the root of your usb


----------



## EdKode

Hi.

Few days ago I flashed an overclocked Sapphire BIOS that had all the frequencies maxed out using ATIWinFlash. Yep, a Sapphire overclocked BIOS on my Powercolor HD 5450 1 GB GDDR3. Whatever, the process worked fine, but after the reboot a get this strange image on the screen: http://i.imgur.com/4rYi6z8.jpg
And it's not only that, it can't boot in Windows, the HDD indicator remains turned off. Also, I made a DOS stick (using onboard graphics card) with the original BIOS and ATIFlash. Guess what? I can't even boot into DOS, the USB stick activity indicator remains turned off and I don't think it booted up into it, that while on the screen I get that strange image. Using IGP (onboard graphics) everything is working fine. What is the problem? How a bricked graphics card stops booting into Windows or DOS stick? Or doesn't it? I don't have other external graphics card and not even another PCI-E slot. I tried flashing it back using Windows on IGP, but ATIFlash says: Adapter not found. Is it possible that my mobo disable the PCI-E slots while using IGP?

Does somebody know any fix? I'll really appreciate it. Thank you in advice!


----------



## Metatron38

I bought a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1, and every time I restarted the computer the HDMI output would stop outputting. Most of the time I have to unplug the power, and reseat the card for it to start working again. I read that a BIOS update would correct the problem, and so I used NVflash to update the BIOS to this: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/163428/gigabyte-gtx970-4096-141002.html

It reported that it completed successfully, and would need to reboot. It has never worked after this. None of the video outputs work. I have removed the card, uninstalled all of the drivers, switched to IGP from MB BIOS, and reinstalled the NVidia drivers. My OS recognizes the card, and the GFE recognized it enough to update it. The problem is that when I attempt to flash the original BIOS back to the card NVFlash reports:

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.196)

NOTE: Unconfigured display adapter found, device not accessible:

ERROR: No Nvidia Display Adapters Present

I know there are other threads about this, but here's rub. I tried to use the procedure in this thread, created the bootable drive, but attempting to run NVflash 5.196 in DOS reports that the program can not run in DOS mode.

Can you please help me get the right BIOS back on this card, and if anyone has fixed the HDMI port problem your help would be greatly appreciated.... If there is another thread already addressing the specifics of my problem I am sorry in advance.


----------



## kifinas

Did you fix the 970 yet?


----------



## Metatron38

Sort of.... I just bought it a couple of weeks ago. I ambiguously told Newegg, "It's not working." and sent it back, which is what Gigabyte told me to do. The funniest part of the whole thing is that, while I'm looking at the box that says Dual BIOS, I ask the guy how it works and how to revert to the backup BIOS and he tells me I'm mistaken. There are not two BIOS' on the card. So either the box is lying or that guy at Gigabyte shouldn't be answering the phone.


----------



## amd955be5670

You goto the 2nd bios by changing the display output. Just use 1 DVI port, for 1 BIOS, and switch it to the other for the other BIOS. I'm currently on 84.04.28.00.4D and 84.04.28.00.4C, both BIOSes work fine so far, no issues with multi-monitor setups when using 84.04.28.00.4D, used DPx3 + 1xHDMI so far, worked fine. 4C allows 2x DVI, 1x HDMI, 1x DP if the box is correct, couldn't test that.

It would be amazing if you could use all displays together


----------



## techo

Hey! awesome guide,

I thought I bricked my Sapphire 280x Toxic card, as I was re-flashing due to graphic distortion issues, but the VBIOS I used wasn't compatible with it!
So after searching the net I found this site and just followed the above guide and used the correct VBIOS for my card from Sapphire this time
and by booting up with my on-board video and it worked! and happy days and no damages to the card...
















So happy! and thanks again and just a lesson to never flash a GPU again, unless you have the correct VBIOS from the manufacturer
and I hope this will help someone else who may find themselves in this situation.


----------



## techo

my VBIOS after reflashing by using this guide -









mycardspecswithcorrectVBIOS.gif 28k .gif file


----------



## Metatron38

Thanks!


----------



## ApT01

Dude ,thank you so much for this thread.i just saved my card with this

**Note to everyone:
If you cant find another gpu lying around . or you have an IGP and the graphics card isnt being detected by nvflash when using the IGP ,do this:

Set your bootable usb stick to the first boot priority in the bios( or pull out your hard drive and dvd drive).its good to check if it actually boots as default before you continue to the next step.

Boot the pc with the bricked graphics card in and also plug in the dvi cable( dont use IGP, set the bricked card as the default one to use in the bios)

Now wait for sometime.Even though the monitor remains off , the computer is fully working and that bootable usb drive is being BOOTED IN THE BACKGROUND!!!!!!

After some time you should be at the dos prompt,hopefully( though you cant see it ,its there)

Type in the dos commands to flash your bios ( eg: nvflash.exe -6 evga.rom) .you have to MEOMRIZE all the steps EXACTLY for this to work as NVFlash(for nvidia) asks you multiple times to confirm and its easy to mess it up.

Now after you've gone though the flashing ,restart the pc and you should have successfully brought your card back to life

*This method was used my me to fix my bricked GTS 450 ,thought i'd share it


----------



## ar3f

On the USB, you can make a batch file with the GPU bios flash command(s) needed, maybe add a beep so you know the batch executes.
Then, in dos just type the name of the batch file.. say "B.exe" or whatever you named the batch file.


----------



## DannyDK

I got a non-working R9 280 on my hands that i was thinking to get going again, trouble is when i run atiflash it says that no discrete ati card was found. What do i do now????


----------



## DannyDK

I have tried to use the dos way but when in dos i realy cant figure it out. I have named the folder with atiflash and the bios in it bios and i can get into "bios" but then im stuck. Have tried atiflash -i but get "bad command line" (or something like that), so how do i get the atiflash going so it can detect my card? Btw. im using igpu, dont know if that makes a difference.


----------



## DannyDK

No one? :-(


----------



## JunoQBeat

Hi guys.

Very nice article.
I have very specific question here

After taking aout my Sapphire AMD Radeon R9 280X TOXIC (3072 MB) (11221-01-40G) Graphics Card out from the case I can connect to my OnBoard card no problem.
I have done the change for Primary graphics card via bios - Fine(config is saved etc)
Shutdown PC(Power down)
Insereted my ATI card back in.
Rebooted my PC.

And

Nothing

No signal

Why ? No idea. It looks like it still jumps to PCIe expres or something..

Is it posable?

If I can get both of them "ON/Connected" that whould be great IE -- primary Card as "ON Board"(To -->Monitor) and "ATI" as just a power ON recognisably Device via DOS.

If I can only find the way how to run bloody thing togetherrrrrrrrr

P.s.I have done all the spets from start to finish bypassing the step "Insert your broken card in" as it will break my sequence.... IE my card was still OUT .I have done this just to see if the steps are working fine and they ARE! Its just I had error "No interface" or something like that which makes sense as I had my ATI card out of the case ....

I hope someone can help me with this as I have no warranty (Ebay Card had some blips and I decided to do bios upgrade l. You know what happened next









Many thanks in advance
JQB


----------



## ILBRelic

This seems like the most active/longest thread related to this issue and I'll post a quick guide of how I fixed my EVGA GTX 670 4gb after trying to change it's hardware ID to match a Strix 970 in order to enable differentSLIauto. NvFlash was no longer able to recognize the adapter in DOS, Linux, or Windows after the hardware ID change, and I can't recommend against it more strongly for the purpose I intended: Windows seems to assign a driver profile based on the cards hardware ID, and although it was showing up in hardware manager (often with a "bad" or yellow icon driver after reboot, easily remedied yet still..) I couldn't see the card in the nVidia software or nvflash as previously stated. Anyways you're looking for a fix.

This will only work with nvidia cards as far as I know:

1) Disassemble the card until all major IC's are visible. Google each part number till you find a memory chip with a CS# option on Pin 1 (usually) and ground on pin 4 (usually).

2) Once identified, reinstall the card allowing access to BIOS chip you found from the previous step. Ideally, the heatsink for the card should be installed and the fan running, other components should survive.

3) Flash the BIOS manually. By this I literally mean use a pair of stainless steel tweezers to short out the connection between pin 1 and 4 (unless otherwise identified, CS# = pin 1 and GND/VSS = pin 4) simultaneously WHILE windows is running. Yup. If it works you'll hear the found new hardware bada-boop. You'll be fine, AS LONG AS YOU: don't touch any other components, discharge static beforehand. I'm seriously not responsible for you accidentally tasing yourself. Continue to step 4 if inconclusive.

3a. If successful, DO NOT TURN OFF THE PC. Start NvFlash and reinstall the original BIOS (why wouldn't you make a backup..?) or a known working BIOS. the card should be fixed.

-NOTE: Often times you'll hear the CS# pin referred to as the STRAP_SUB_VENDOR pin, ignore this nomenclature and use what I provided in step 1 (and step 3 if GND is not easily recognized), it will not help you.

4) If not successful this card is well and truly dead, but you can sell it to someone who thinks they're smarter than you on ebay for a bit. I've seen cards resurrect from replaced capacitors and other discrete SMT components but unless that's trivial work to you make better use of your time.


----------



## gap30

Hi i have posted this elsewhere so you may have already seen it

Cut a long story short i have purchased a bricked msi gtx 970 and i do not have the original bios

I already own a msi gtx 970

Nv flash will recognise my good card in windows

Nv flash does not detect either of my cards in dos mode

I have spent around 12 hrs so far 'messing' around and getting nowhere

Any pointers or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DElvey

I have a vapor-x that is playing up. One day it would not boot
Now running ati flash in both windows and DOS enables me to see the card and flash it. However I still get a black screen. Under GPU-Z the card states it has a generic standard VGA and 4GB of RAM which is clearly wrong. Could the bios be completely fubar? I have tried using the BIOS switch to no avail either


----------



## ILBRelic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> Hi i have posted this elsewhere so you may have already seen it
> 
> Cut a long story short i have purchased a bricked msi gtx 970 and i do not have the original bios
> 
> I already own a msi gtx 970
> 
> Nv flash will recognise my good card in windows
> 
> Nv flash does not detect either of my cards in dos mode
> 
> I have spent around 12 hrs so far 'messing' around and getting nowhere
> 
> Any pointers or advice would be greatly appreciated


Ensure you've got a working BIOS for the bricked card by confirming your device ID's are identical in windows (if the card is showing up in Device manager) and google the card's entire part number to check for differences.

If you find differences dig around for a working bios online.

If the card isn't showing up in device manager or you're certain they're identical check my above post.


----------



## ILBRelic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DElvey*
> 
> I have a vapor-x that is playing up. One day it would not boot
> Now running ati flash in both windows and DOS enables me to see the card and flash it. However I still get a black screen. Under GPU-Z the card states it has a generic standard VGA and 4GB of RAM which is clearly wrong. Could the bios be completely fubar? I have tried using the BIOS switch to no avail either


Sounds like the device has failed due to hardware issues based on symptoms, sucks but it happens. Double check you're flashing the right bios like I mentioned to Gap and try flashing it in another working system to confirm.


----------



## DexMaster88

I has one question about this.
Recently I had this problem when I updated My drivers to latest 14.12 omega
Card is Sapphire HD 6790 1gb and After regular restart after installation I had black screen after win logo and before welcome screen and it just sits there frozen.
When i start my windows in safe mode It works. So After(many many ... many, many) windows reinstalations I figured as soon as I install drivers card blacks out after restart and I cant use normal mode.
Could it be that Bios is broken and thats why its allergic to Drivers. It will work only on stock Microsoft drivers If I update Windows it also blacks out because Windows has specialized ATI drivers.(even stock drivers from Sapphire dun work)
If so could I flash Bios without all this pull out put in process since my card is working normally until drivers try to load?

I DIDNT flash or tried to flash my bios card is completely stock and OC by ATI integrated software so i didnt mess with it.


----------



## xda00waleed

can anyone help me with my GV-N770OC-4GD i had made a copy of my bios and i delete it by accident now i try every bios in http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/ but none of them match my gpu every time i flash the bios it came back to 80.04.e6.00.1c


----------



## iceblink

Just posting to say I fixed a bricked ("adapter not found") Radeon HD6670 (Turks) with the pin 1-8 method. I didn't need to solder, I just held a pair of (insulated) tweezers against pin 1 (with the small arrow next to it) and 8 which is on the opposite side of the chip, I had to put the computer on its side but it wasn't too hard to hold the tweezers in place until I booted win98SE on a usb stick, I THEN REMOVED THE TWEEZERS (see, easier than soldering!, but a bit tricky if you have two gpu chips and two bios chips like an earlier poster) There was only one bios chip, PM25ld010, but it has the same pin layout as the other bios chips mentioned. Then, by a miracle (THANK YOU FORUM!!!) atiflash -i recognised the card (I used onboard video during this process, and switched from pciex16 to onboard in the bios first before reinserting the bricked card)

I flashed the newbios with atiflash -f -newbios -p 0 biosname (actual bios was this one)

Stupidly I did not back up the old bios before flashing the bad one with ati_winflash, but I found a working bios from techpowerup, luckily I had a saved 3dmark report for the card which gave me the correct Device ID 0x6758, and SubSystem ID 0xe194174b so I was able to match a good bios.

NB I had to use version 3.99 of atiflash, since later versions gave a page fault error


----------



## Haschwald

Hi,
I am encountering a problem with reflashing my gpu to stock bios.
It all occured during a bad flash a long time ago.
Back then my gpu wasn't detected in atiflash so I've decided to try the "1+8 pin" method and now atiflash can see it, but I'm getting an error when trying to reflash it.
Here is a screenshot:


Thanks for help!


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

Just wanted to contribute something to this thread.

HIS powercolor AGP 3850 gpu and I flashed it accidentally with the PCI-E version and bricked it.
bought PCI-E card to boot from.
i used freedos 1.0 live cd and a sd card with atiflash and the bios file on it.
atiflash -i would just hang the computer and launching winflash would hang windows.

The AGP 3850 uses the Pm25LV512 bios chip, it is 8 pin and located on the back of the board.
in order to get atiflash to read the card I had to solder a wire across pins 1 and 8 to get the card number to read from ati flash and then cut the wire after this; and then flash to my correct bios file.

_Finally, you can go ahead and flash your old BIOS. (Using ATIFlash, first find the adapter number done by using "atiflash -i", then you can flash by "atiflash -f -newbios -p [adapter number] [BIOS_filename].ROM")._


----------



## rushadow

Guys tried bios flash from different vendor.I got palit 980ti and tried flash from Evga.
After I did all was good. but soon as I started game. Computer turn off.
And don't see card.Also fans not spinning and no light on card.Looks like its dead?


----------



## ethanh100

when I boot into this usb and cd to my nvflash folder then do the nvflash -6 bios.rom it tells me that this program cannot be run in dos mode? anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## maggoo

did you get it fixed


----------



## EpitaphUnmei

.


----------



## ItachiM3

i have Evga gtx 780 with black display Geoforce light up and fan run but no display i try boot up with my cpu gpu and the gtx 780 in 1st pcie slot and try to flash it but its says no nvidia card detected any solutions ?


----------



## SpartanVXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItachiM3*
> 
> i have Evga gtx 780 with black display Geoforce light up and fan run but no display i try boot up with my cpu gpu and the gtx 780 in 1st pcie slot and try to flash it but its says no nvidia card detected any solutions ?


This probably means your 780 is dead. If you didnt flash it before and now all it does is run fans 100% with a black screen while nvflash cannot see it then you need to RMA it if you can.


----------



## SpectreGR

Guys I just found an alternative solution that doesn't require much preparation. I haven't checked if it is already mentioned in the thread. This is how i fixed my 5850 without needing to go to DOS mode.

First you must have access to your desktop of course (Remove the card and change the primary adapter to i-gpu in the bios. Save, turn off the power, put the graphics card, restart again) (Also switch the cables from your graphics card to the i-gpu)

Then download atiflash and extract it. Don't forget to download the bios too!

Next create a shortcut of ''atiwinflash.exe'' in the same folder.

Next step is to right click the shortcut, click on properties, and in the destination box, add this in the end: atiwinflash -f -p 0 bios.rom

*Note that bios.rom is just a random name. In order to work. The bios must be in the atiflash folder and to match the shortcut's bios name.

Now run the shortcut as administrator (right click->run as adminitstrator), and the flash will begin.

If everything is done correctly the program should display a message with the new values.

Restart and change the primary adapter back to pci-e. And don't forget to switch the video cables from your i-gpu to your graphics card.

You should have access to your desktop now.


----------



## mikhan

if you brick your RX480 (in my case ref one) with wrong bios flash so the system even doesn't start with the card in, the famous 1-8 method still works:
1. enable IGPU or other videocard as the first in bios, connect monitor to it
2, make sure the system starts correctly without rx480
3. turn off the system, insert "dead" rx480, connect 1 and 8 pins on its bios somehow (soldering, paperclip or whatever, I used a paperclip), power on
4. if the system turns on, go to windows or dos, disconnect 1 and 8 pins on rx480 bios, check if "atiflash -i" sees the card then reflash it with proper bios file. Otherwise check if 1 and 8 are properly connected at startup.

rx480_bios_restore.jpg 247k .jpg file


----------



## mikelanding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikhan*
> 
> if you brick your RX480 (in my case ref one) with wrong bios flash so the system even doesn't start with the card in, the famous 1-8 method still works:
> 1. enable IGPU or other videocard as the first in bios, connect monitor to it
> 2, make sure the system starts correctly without rx480
> 3. turn off the system, insert "dead" rx480, connect 1 and 8 pins on its bios somehow (soldering, paperclip or whatever, I used a paperclip), power on
> 4. if the system turns on, go to windows or dos, disconnect 1 and 8 pins on rx480 bios, check if "atiflash -i" sees the card then reflash it with proper bios file. Otherwise check if 1 and 8 are properly connected at startup.
> 
> rx480_bios_restore.jpg 247k .jpg file


Would like to thank you for this tip. You just save my HIS RX480 ref from dead. Thank you!!


----------



## micairvas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikhan*
> 
> if you brick your RX480 (in my case ref one) with wrong bios flash so the system even doesn't start with the card in, the famous 1-8 method still works:
> 1. enable IGPU or other videocard as the first in bios, connect monitor to it
> 2, make sure the system starts correctly without rx480
> 3. turn off the system, insert "dead" rx480, connect 1 and 8 pins on its bios somehow (soldering, paperclip or whatever, I used a paperclip), power on
> *4. if the system turns on, go to windows or dos, disconnect 1 and 8 pins on rx480 bios, check if "atiflash -i" sees the card then reflash it with proper bios file. Otherwise check if 1 and 8 are properly connected at startup.*
> 
> rx480_bios_restore.jpg 247k .jpg file


Can you please explain me 4th part.
Do I need to disconnect 1-8 pin connector if from gpu if bricked card is recognized while system is running? Or I need first to flash factory bios if bricked card is recognized and after that turn off system and than disconnect 1-8 pin connection from gpu?


----------



## mikhan

disconnect 1+8 directly after system initialises


----------



## leetrung

Thank for shared
Your text is connect 1 and 8 pins but in the picture is 1 and 5 pins. Which is true?


----------



## mikhan

pins 1 and 8, picture is correct... pins are not counted counter-clockwise always


----------



## PunkX 1

Guys if you brick the RX 480 with an incorrect bios flash does the fan stop working ? Does it also not get recognized in windows anymore?


----------



## 4GHz

I bricked my RX480, ATIflash won't recognize it and I can't even start Windows when the GPU is connected! I'm desperate here, please help!


----------



## willyz9

Hello, I could help me, I'm desperate. I have a 4gb Nitro Sapphire RX 480, I made the method of 8 + 1 pin that mensiona for the reference model, but not worked for me.
I indicates "Adapter not Found". From already thank you very much.


----------



## 4GHz

I bought a second RX 480 and managed to flash the original BIOS, but it still doesn't work. It does get recognized by the system though.


----------



## MegaDeivs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikhan*
> 
> pins 1 and 8, picture is correct... pins are not counted counter-clockwise always


Based on flash chip pinout. For pm25ld020 it's 1 and 5 pins on picture


----------



## MegaDeivs

Can I flash reference XFX rx 480 XXX Black edition bios to reference XFX RX480 XXX OC edition?


----------



## TriniPapii

im following the proper steps and it isnt working, pls help


----------



## s2kallday

Hey guys. Stumbled upon this thread and this seems to be the closest topic to what I'm looking for... I've tried just about every single method possible that my Google-Fu has lead me to, but I still seem to be unable to flash a stock BIOS back onto my XFX reference rx480.

I've attached a screenshot of what I'm dealing with. I've tried the -F switch to no avail. I've tried moving ATIflash to my C: drive to attempt to minimize user error. I've tried mutliple file renames, and I have been running the command prompt in administrative mode as well. I receive the exact same error every time, regardless of which method I attempt-- ERROR: 0FL01

Anyone have any ideas/tips/tricks? I'm at my wits end with this. The custom BIOS was flashed successfully and was working (mostly). I have tried flashing with the rx480 as my primary adapter and with the IGD as my primary and both times I receive the same error. FWIW, the rx480 is recognized in the device manager when booting on IGD.

Any input is greatly appreciated... I didn't budget for an rx580 so soon :'(


----------



## TriniPapii

hey i just got a notification that you wrote a reply to this thread. the same happened to me approximately a month ago & i fixed it with a bit of help. Look at my thread & follow the directions on how i fixed my GPU : http://www.overclock.net/t/1624992/hd-6970-bios-flashing-gone-wrong


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s2kallday*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Stumbled upon this thread and this seems to be the closest topic to what I'm looking for... I've tried just about every single method possible that my Google-Fu has lead me to, but I still seem to be unable to flash a stock BIOS back onto my XFX reference rx480.
> 
> I've attached a screenshot of what I'm dealing with. I've tried the -F switch to no avail. I've tried moving ATIflash to my C: drive to attempt to minimize user error. I've tried mutliple file renames, and I have been running the command prompt in administrative mode as well. I receive the exact same error every time, regardless of which method I attempt-- ERROR: 0FL01
> 
> Anyone have any ideas/tips/tricks? I'm at my wits end with this. The custom BIOS was flashed successfully and was working (mostly). I have tried flashing with the rx480 as my primary adapter and with the IGD as my primary and both times I receive the same error. FWIW, the rx480 is recognized in the device manager when booting on IGD.
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated... I didn't budget for an rx580 so soon :'(


talk to @chris89 he can probably coach you through your woes. he is a bios modding machine for nvidia and amd cards.


----------



## n1kobg

I just flashed my Palit GTX970 Jetstream sevral times and I get almost the same results as before. What might be the rason? Are Palit cards hard locked or what? In benchmarks i have higher scores but in BF4 my core was 1515mhz now is 1519mhz or maybe 15130 -something. WHAT IS THE REASON ????
The screen shows 1605mhz but it crashes. i give a link to the BIOS i edited:
https://mega.nz/#!4hZknLYL!_ZR8yANMLDEOrD30ePV5TFyUfggvXOhNKM0b-hRdzBQ


----------



## Screemi

Hi

i already posted in the polaris bios mod thread but found this one while googling. maybe it's the better place to discuss my problem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a "little" problem. Yesterday i wanted to flash a modified rom with better ram timings onto my Asus Strix 480 and afterwards i decided to "reflash" it to a 580 Strix.
> 
> I used the 580 Strix Bios provided by Hellm and something went terribly wrong.
> 
> After i rebooted my PC doesn't even Post anymore and i had to organize an other pci-e gpu. So today i switched my strix to Slot 3 and inserted an old g92 to slot 1.
> 
> I had bad flashes before starting with atis 9500 but never got stuck the way i am now.
> 
> All i can get atiflash to tell me is the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to do else. Tried multiple Bios-Files. Starting with: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185508/asus-rx480-8192-160628
> 
> and some official Asus files:
> 
> 
> 
> But nothing worked.
> 
> Maybe someone can help me getting my card working again.
> 
> Thx a lot!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> Today i organized an other pcie-gpu and but the Strix into Slot 3 of my Board. There is a gts210
> rebooted multiple times with no avail. sadly atiflash 2.74 seems to not work from a freedos usb stick anymore. it always tells me that "This program cannot be run in DOS mode". Did anybody encounter that problem as well?
> 
> the card seems to be recognized at some sort because gpu-z tells me it found a card:
> 
> 
> 
> and the card seems to work because i get solid 29MH/s with Claymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***? didn't test that yesterday because i assumed the card was dead.


no i found the following quote in the comments of the 8-1 pin method:
Quote:


> Another kind of brick is that the system doesn't start at all with dead card inside, no boot or smth. If 1+8 is applied, the system starts to boot normally


that seems to be the case for my card. does anybody have an idea how to fix it apart of the pin shortening?

if not i have to go the pin route. does anybody have an idea where the bioschip of the strix 480 is located? after some googling i found a picture of the back of the pcb but the resolution is not that high. i marked the ic i suspect to be the bios.



€dit:

I tried atiflash 4.17 from 2013 but i get a "adapter not found". any other dos versions i can try?

€dit: i used every force string available with atiflash and what can i tell you: The freaking Card is up and running again!!!! should have tried that earlier. already got my solder iron ready


----------



## iahoo

It is my rx460 gigabyte wf 4g. Where are the pin 1 an 8?
https://ibb.co/ma5N2v

IMG_20170715_151815.jpg 219k .jpg file


----------



## ploy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i already posted in the polaris bios mod thread but found this one while googling. maybe it's the better place to discuss my problem
> 
> no i found the following quote in the comments of the 8-1 pin method:
> that seems to be the case for my card. does anybody have an idea how to fix it apart of the pin shortening?
> 
> if not i have to go the pin route. does anybody have an idea where the bioschip of the strix 480 is located? after some googling i found a picture of the back of the pcb but the resolution is not that high. i marked the ic i suspect to be the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> €dit:
> 
> I tried atiflash 4.17 from 2013 but i get a "adapter not found". any other dos versions i can try?
> 
> €dit: i used every force string available with atiflash and what can i tell you: The freaking Card is up and running again!!!! should have tried that earlier. already got my solder iron ready


Was that the correct chip? Which is pin 1 and pin 8?


----------



## ploy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i already posted in the polaris bios mod thread but found this one while googling. maybe it's the better place to discuss my problem
> 
> no i found the following quote in the comments of the 8-1 pin method:
> that seems to be the case for my card. does anybody have an idea how to fix it apart of the pin shortening?
> 
> if not i have to go the pin route. does anybody have an idea where the bioschip of the strix 480 is located? after some googling i found a picture of the back of the pcb but the resolution is not that high. i marked the ic i suspect to be the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> €dit:
> 
> I tried atiflash 4.17 from 2013 but i get a "adapter not found". any other dos versions i can try?
> 
> €dit: i used every force string available with atiflash and what can i tell you: The freaking Card is up and running again!!!! should have tried that earlier. already got my solder iron ready


Is that the correct chip? Which is pin 1 and pin 8?

EDIT:
That is the correct chip, however the pins that @mikhan posted are NOT correct. When looking at the chip and reading the writing on it, you need to short the pins on the left side that are across from one another (note the location of the notch):










Works like a charm!!! Thanks so much mikhan


----------



## mexilonidas

Hello guys.
i have 2 r9 290 tri x oc, one its briked beacause a bad flash.atiflash wont detect it.

can you tell me if i can, and what pins are the ones to recover the bios chip?

bios chip model pm25L0010

thanks you all


----------



## ploy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mexilonidas*
> 
> Hello guys.
> i have 2 r9 290 tri x oc, one its briked beacause a bad flash.atiflash wont detect it.
> 
> can you tell me if i can, and what pins are the ones to recover the bios chip?
> 
> bios chip model pm25L0010
> 
> thanks you all


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/hp-hd7950-original-bios.176059/#post-2789240


----------



## asukasan

Hello friends.

I have a sapphire rx 470 4 gb nitro card. I installed the wrong bios mode.

PM25LQ020 on bios chip



Are the locations of pins 1 and 8 in the picture correct?

Thank you in advance for your help.

Sorry for the bad english.


----------



## asukasan

Yes these pins are correct, i have reprogrammed the bios with this connection. My display card is working fine now. Thank you very much for your help and sharing.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s2kallday*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Stumbled upon this thread and this seems to be the closest topic to what I'm looking for... I've tried just about every single method possible that my Google-Fu has lead me to, but I still seem to be unable to flash a stock BIOS back onto my XFX reference rx480.
> 
> I've attached a screenshot of what I'm dealing with. I've tried the -F switch to no avail. I've tried moving ATIflash to my C: drive to attempt to minimize user error. I've tried mutliple file renames, and I have been running the command prompt in administrative mode as well. I receive the exact same error every time, regardless of which method I attempt-- ERROR: 0FL01
> 
> Anyone have any ideas/tips/tricks? I'm at my wits end with this. The custom BIOS was flashed successfully and was working (mostly). I have tried flashing with the rx480 as my primary adapter and with the IGD as my primary and both times I receive the same error. FWIW, the rx480 is recognized in the device manager when booting on IGD.
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated... I didn't budget for an rx580 so soon :'(


Did you end up fixing it? haha









0FL01 = ATIWinFlash.exe not running as administrator.... right click on the ATIWinflash.exe and go to compatibility and set run as administrator... then hold shift in atiwinflash directory and right click... Open Command Prompt Here......

Atiwinflash -ai

detect gpu 0 & 1 ? or just 1 GPU?

atiwinflash -f -p 0 bios.rom ... only for flashing back to original bios if used different bios with different dev id.... etc

Just right Click ATIWINFLASH.EXE Open As Administrator .... & ... open .rom & Flash & Good to Go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> talk to @chris89 he can probably coach you through your woes. he is a bios modding machine for nvidia and amd cards.


thank you for you kind words.









my rx 550 doesn't detect after flashing rx 560 power color non-lp bios to lp 550.... doesn't detect...

I was directed to this thread from polaris thread... they say pin 1 to ground... boot and whatever else.. i feel like the pins are too close... tricky stuff?

Any actual pics of anyone wiring the pins or whatever? thx


----------



## ploy

Thats the right chip. Check out 2 posts before yours where asukasan MS-painted over the two pins, those are the ones you need to short. All I did was take a small wire and hold it to the pins and then used my toe to flip the switch on the power strip (My PC is set to turn on after power loss), or else you could get someone else in your house to turn on the computer while you're holding the wire. Good luck!


----------



## chris89

Thanks I got it working... showed up in ATIWinflash... just had a tiny wire that i pushed under the two wires here... booted up into windows.. .then pulled the wire and opened ATIWinflash.exe as administrator as V2.7.7 ATIWinFlash ... and now it works...

Had to do over the dos prompt but all is well, back up & running haha Neato


----------



## riptin

Hello guys.

I came across a bricked *MSI GTX 1060 6gb* on Ebay at relatively cheap price . I checked with the seller if anything else was wrong with the it and he said that it was almost brand and apart from being bricked by his friend who was messing with the bios it was fine. After watching few GPU flashing videos I thought it would be a piece of cake to make it work, so I bought it. But boy I was wrong. I've been trying to flash it for the past 2 days but nothing's working. I looked through many threads and forums but this one looks most promising.

As of now I've tried nvflash from dos with different options, but it always returns "video adapter not found" message.

I also tried @anoob's guide on page 4 - switching between working and bricked GPUs. Both times when I unplugged working GPU from pci-e slot and inserted the bricked one, it sparked(?) and whole pc shut down.

The 1+8 pin method looked promising but I couldn't find that on back of my card.

Extra info: the bricked GPU has it's fans spinning and the lights are on but apart from that it has no signs of life, it's not detected in device manager nor in dos. Also my motherboard has only 1 PCI slot but it has iGPU.

I know I shouldn't have bought something which I wasn't sure I could fix. But, as I said, it seemed pretty straightforward :/

Any help will be appreciated

Thanks!

P.s. sorry if I'm missing something obvious, it's a new subject for me
Edited by riptin - Today at 10:28 am


----------



## riptin

Hello guys.

I came across a bricked MSI GTX 1060 6gb on Ebay at relatively cheap price . I checked with the seller if anything else was wrong with the it and he said that it was almost brand and apart from being bricked by his friend who was messing with the bios it was fine. After watching few GPU flashing videos I thought it would be a piece of cake to make it work, so I bought it. But boy I was wrong. I've been trying to flash it for the past 2 days but nothing's working. I looked through many threads and forums but this one looks most promising.

As of now I've tried nvflash from dos with different options, but it always returns "video adapter not found" message.

I also tried @anoob's guide on page 4 - switching between working and bricked GPUs. Both times when I unplugged working GPU from pci-e slot and inserted the bricked one, it sparked(?) and whole pc shut down.

The 1+8 pin method looked promising but I couldn't find that on back of my card.

Extra info: the bricked GPU has it's fans spinning and the lights are on but apart from that it has no signs of life, it's not detected in device manager nor in dos. Also my motherboard has only 1 PCI slot but it has iGPU.

I know I shouldn't have bought something which I wasn't sure I could fix. But, as I said, it seemed pretty straightforward :/

Any help will be appreciated

Thanks!

P.s. sorry if I'm missing something obvious, it's a new subject for me
Edited by riptin - Today at 10:28 am


----------



## benikens

So I just tried to flash my rx 460 to an unlocked bios and it crashed my PC during the flash. Now I can't boot with the GPU in the PCI-e slot as it gives me 1 long 2 short beeps from the mobo speaker. I have an iGPU and set the default display to that but I can't make it past POST to actually run the bios backup flash. Any ideas?


----------



## HarryCanuck

I had a RX 480 flashed with RX 580 BIOS working fine for a few weeks and then I ran a burn-in test and the PC froze. Following that the PC was unwilling to post with the RX 480 installed. I have lots of spare old GPUs I can boot with.

It's a dual-BIOS card, the BIOS selector has no impact on the inability to boot, unless I'm supposed to do more than slide the switch and power up the PC?

What are the odds this fix would help a card that didn't brick during a flash?

I'm thinking the VRM may have cooked from some articles I've read about RX 480 flashing risks, but there was def. no burnt electronics smell.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

If the other bios is selected and it still won't boot, its probably done.


----------



## CyCloneTSi

I'm sure I have an RX 470 4 gig amour that is bricked,. I have tried the 1+8 method and it follows the steps exactly but when it goes to mine it crashes. I have used the cli reflash method on other cards and been successful but that or the 1+8 method isn't working. It was mining fine when the newest nicehash did a benchmark and hasn't worked since. I have tried for days now with so many different things. It's driving me crazy can some please give me some input or other ideas? I'm not ready to accept it being a bad card for many reasons


----------



## HarryCanuck

Do the fans spin on power up? Does anything on the card power up? Was there any 'burnt electronics smell'?

Wouldn't it be nice to find out these boards have a soldered component that gets loose with too much heat and there's a chip bake trick to get the solder to re-seat?





 (Nice meta video that talks about a guide on this site..







)


----------



## CyCloneTSi

Yes that would be great. Everything works as it should. I also have full control with afterburner. I used the 1+8 flash method and it followed all steps correctly. No other errors to report but when I use any miner it crashes.


----------



## CyCloneTSi

Also passes all visual inspection also removed cooling unit and board looks good underneath as well. Always ran at about 120 degrees at 55% fans


----------



## HarryCanuck

Oh. That's different. Do you have a tool that will log VRM temps like GPU-z? I'd suspect a component is overheating before the GPU does.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyCloneTSi*
> 
> Also passes all visual inspection also removed cooling unit and board looks good underneath as well. Always ran at about 120 degrees at 55% fans


So your saying the GPU is working still just crashing? Send me .zip your .rom here and attach here via paperclip.

Do you mind some fan RPM? I can get these cards to run real stable.


----------



## CyCloneTSi

I don't see being able to attach a file


----------



## CyCloneTSi

...yes it seems that everything works correctly with it. It's just when I open mining software it black screen. I'm gonna try a dos based atiflash win a win 7 machine today.


----------



## CyCloneTSi

Thread stuck in device driver is the error I get.


----------



## CyCloneTSi

I did figure out that it is a thread stuck in device driver error. I have tried everything I have found online with no avail.


----------



## CyCloneTSi

rx4704gocstockbios.zip 220k .zip file


i wasn't able to attach file with my phone but i can from my pc.


----------



## CyCloneTSi

rx4704gocstockbios.zip 220k .zip file


looks like im getting a thread stuck in device driver error, i have tried everything i have found to do with no avail.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyCloneTSi*
> 
> rx4704gocstockbios.zip 220k .zip file
> 
> 
> looks like im getting a thread stuck in device driver error, i have tried everything i have found to do with no avail.


These should run good... idk if the card can handle 1,906mhz memory but im sure 1797mhz works as it's known totally stable. I modded your original & modded bios.

Device Manager Uninstall Display Driver with software checkbox checked, DDU without Restart, Device Manager install .. Update the Display adapter driver...

C:\AMD\Non-WHQL-Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-17.9.1-Sep7\Packages\Drivers\Display\WT6A_INF\ ... Double Click on the INF that's in there... 17.9.1

Good To Go.

atikmdag-patcher-1.4.5.zip 51k .zip file


ATIWINFLASH_v277.zip 1189k .zip file


rx470ethmoddedbios-1250mhz-1797mhz-delimited-925mv.zip 110k .zip file


rx470ethmoddedbios-1250mhz-1906mhz-delimited-925mv.zip 110k .zip file


rx4704gocstockbios-1250mhz-1797mhz-delimited-925mv.zip 110k .zip file


rx4704gocstockbios-1250mhz-1906mhz-delimited-925mv.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## CyCloneTSi

i will give them a shot thank you


----------



## Blackswan99

Hi all,

I flashed my XFX RX 480 to death and now I'm trying to get it back to life.
I tried everything, but no chance.

I've got a onboard graphic chip which works properly and in addition an old nvidia pciex also working properly.

What I've done so far:

1. Flashing with Atiwinflash (--> bricked, no picture anymore)
2. Removing my ATI from the system and connecting the onboard graphics --> booting properly, signal on analog output
3. Following the instructions to reset the bios (1,8 pin method) --> no improvement, no picture neither analog nor digital output
4. Inserted a nVidia card with a pciex-riser slot --> system is booting properly
5. Replacing the nvidia with ATI card --> no picture anymore (neither analog nor digital output)

The system is all the time booting properly with the bricked card, because I can hear the hard disc working and when pressing the power button once, the system is shutting down properly (after ~ 15 seconds).

Any idea, how to reanimate my card?
Thanks a lot!

Blackswan

Add. info: I cannot boot from onboard graphics, when a pciex vga card is connected. My BIOS then automatically switches to PCIex. Thats why I cannot boot my bricked ATI card with picture (from analog). I tried to activate onboard graphics with my working nvidia inserted --> not possible.


----------



## Blackswan99

SOLVED! I found a solution myself. I installed Teamviewer to start up automatically and then connected to this PC with the bricked card running. I reflashed with my backup ROM and now my card is running again.
Still wondering, why 1-8 Pin tip did not do the trick...


----------



## netcrusher

Please can you help me with my Sapphire Nitro R9 380X , I have 2 Bios chips named Pm25lq010 , because the card hac a bios selector, I don´t know with which I have to make the pin 1-8 bridge........


----------



## reptilee

Del.


----------



## noob4321

......


----------



## rober95

Hi, i accidentally bricked my rx 580 and i cant make it work, i tried booting with atiflash from DOS with Igpu and when i type atiflash -i it says adapter not found. I am trying to do the 1+8 pin but i dont know of im doing it right because the card is still not recognized on atiflash, can anyone help me please?


----------



## 360nat

Hi people , one question , i shop 2 RX sapphire 570 itx , one broken 2 fuses , one pci and other 6 pin PSU , restored and the card work , first flash the card work , playing games and more , 2 days next open games and no signal , i reflash and problems , in the ultimate flash , download flash , the card usd Mamory SKhynix , and not star , the bios bugged , the picture look the problem , my question is for desolder the bios chip and used external programmer , and other option is used the bios chip the second card broken , how is the bios chip my vga card?
i flash for MSDOS boot pendrive and error 0FL01 ,and atiwind flash error not read bios rom.


This is my VGA card back Sapphire RX 570 4Gb itx


----------



## revengeyo

@mikhan

Thank you sooo much my king!!
I tought i bricked the card looool
I tried flashing a 8gb into an 4gb, but it showed alot of artifacts.
Couldnt boot from it, and also could'nt boot from onboard gpu, with this bricked gpu attached.

You saved my life!!!!!


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikhan*
> 
> if you brick your RX480 (in my case ref one) with wrong bios flash so the system even doesn't start with the card in, the famous 1-8 method still works:
> 1. enable IGPU or other videocard as the first in bios, connect monitor to it
> 2, make sure the system starts correctly without rx480
> 3. turn off the system, insert "dead" rx480, connect 1 and 8 pins on its bios somehow (soldering, paperclip or whatever, I used a paperclip), power on
> 4. if the system turns on, go to windows or dos, disconnect 1 and 8 pins on rx480 bios, check if "atiflash -i" sees the card then reflash it with proper bios file. Otherwise check if 1 and 8 are properly connected at startup.
> 
> rx480_bios_restore.jpg 247k .jpg file


@mikhan

Thank you sooo much my king!!
I tought i bricked the card looool
I tried flashing a 8gb into an 4gb, but it showed alot of artifacts.
Couldnt boot from it, and also could'nt boot from onboard gpu, with this bricked gpu attached.

You saved my life!!!!!


----------



## Birnie02

I need help. I carried out all the steps and got to the part where I enter 'atiflash -f -p 0 bios.rom' but it says 'Adapter not Found'. What do I do now?


----------



## bamaredwingsfan

I removed a sapphire 280x from my PC to make room for a new MSI gfx1060 6gb. Now the new card won't boot. So I go back to the old 280x, PC still won't boot. When I was uninstalling the old AMD software, I also removed the 280x in device manager and then powered off. My mb is a gigabyte fa88xup4, I'm on firmware f7. Should I have updated the firmware before I did the install?


----------



## chris89

My RX 550 is totally not going to unbrick... I jumpered the BIOS chip & it still does not show up in Windows at all... really sucks


----------



## yyfong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikhan*
> 
> if you brick your RX480 (in my case ref one) with wrong bios flash so the system even doesn't start with the card in, the famous 1-8 method still works:
> 1. enable IGPU or other videocard as the first in bios, connect monitor to it
> 2, make sure the system starts correctly without rx480
> 3. turn off the system, insert "dead" rx480, connect 1 and 8 pins on its bios somehow (soldering, paperclip or whatever, I used a paperclip), power on
> 4. if the system turns on, go to windows or dos, disconnect 1 and 8 pins on rx480 bios, check if "atiflash -i" sees the card then reflash it with proper bios file. Otherwise check if 1 and 8 are properly connected at startup.
> 
> rx480_bios_restore.jpg 247k .jpg file


I just registered a new account to *THANK YOU, THANK YOU & THANK YOU* for your information.

I brick my Sapphire RX550 2GB PULSE by flashing a wrong VBIOS (RX560) to test, and it is brick, the card seems completely disappeared, no matter I use DOS, Windows or Linux. ATIWinflash -i said "Adapter not found".

I found your post and try to short pin 1 & 8, until windows 7 start,
windows try to search for a new device,
I remove the "1+8 pin short",
I use ATIWinflash to flash the original backup ROM,
and the card is *alive* now !!!!



For those not sure which is 1& 8,
the pin with white dot / arrow is 1, and count clockwise, last one is 8, at the other end,
here is the picture, showing which 2 pins to short:


----------



## chris89

I think my RX550 is a lost cause.. it doesn't get detected with pin 1-8... ?


----------



## yyfong

I use a tweezer to short the pins.
I use rubber band on the tweezer to fix the distance between the pin 1 and 8.
I have a pci-e riser, and I can do the repair more easier than the card sit on the motherboard.


----------



## chris89

This is how I originally fixed my rx 550 until i broke the card trying to help someone... rebricked it to show how to fix it but yeah ill never do that again


----------



## chris89

yyfong said:


> I use a tweezer to short the pins.
> I use rubber band on the tweezer to fix the distance between the pin 1 and 8.
> I have a pci-e riser, and I can do the repair more easier than the card sit on the motherboard.


So what's the procedure? connect pin 1-8 & boot & it's okay to disconnect before windows loads? How long to leave jumpered?


----------



## rickyman0319

is there anyway to fix it if i forget to save my orginial bios for my video card?


----------



## dxchen

I tried 1+8 pin method, still, my screen didnt show up, not even mobo bios show up. After i unplug the gpu pcie, the windows boot up.
Anyone experience this?


----------



## dxchen

chris89 said:


> So what's the procedure? connect pin 1-8 & boot & it's okay to disconnect before windows loads? How long to leave jumpered?




I tried 1+8 pin method, window doesnt boot up.. after remove bricked gpu pcie, window can boot. Anyone know whats the problem.
I am sure i am connected the right 1+8 pin.


----------



## ricardogp17

*HEEELLLLPPPP!!!*



ploy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i already posted in the polaris bios mod thread but found this one while googling. maybe it's the better place to discuss my problem
> 
> no i found the following quote in the comments of the 8-1 pin method:
> that seems to be the case for my card. does anybody have an idea how to fix it apart of the pin shortening?
> 
> if not i have to go the pin route. does anybody have an idea where the bioschip of the strix 480 is located? after some googling i found a picture of the back of the pcb but the resolution is not that high. i marked the ic i suspect to be the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> €dit:
> 
> I tried atiflash 4.17 from 2013 but i get a "adapter not found". any other dos versions i can try?
> 
> €dit: i used every force string available with atiflash and what can i tell you: The freaking Card is up and running again!!!! should have tried that earlier. already got my solder iron ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that the correct chip? Which is pin 1 and pin 8?
Click to expand...

Hey Brooooo Please tell Me How you did it, MY RX 580 IS DEAD, THE TEXT "adapter not found" and cant flash it with ATIFLASH (Windows y CMD), 
I'm really desperate.

How did you do it to revive the card?

Should we execute the FORCE (-f) commands all together? or first one and then another?

Please HELP MEEE!!!!


----------



## fearmania

Which pins to combine for the GTX series. would it be enough to push the computer boot up with tweezers?


----------



## amd1361

Hi
Please help me which pin is which (which pins must be connected)
My gpu is biostar rx560 4gb
here is the pics:



http://uupload.ir/files/e9zp_img_20180803_111331.jpg

http://uupload.ir/files/uz62_img_20180803_111321.jpg


----------



## frer8833

I have palit (dual fan) gtx 1060 6gb and i flashed it with a bios for Palit (jetstream) gtx 1060 6b, and the display started acting up, flickering and stuff and then i restarted the PC and now the card doesn't post (i write this using iGPU). I reflashed back to correct bios that i found on techpowerup.com but still not problem solved. 

Edit: ok, the problem was old bios from 2016 (not compatible with new nvidia drivers and windows 10), i reflashed a new bios from 2018 (unverified from techpowerup) and now gpu works again.


----------



## Saokkei

Thanks you guys !


----------



## Screwball

I am getting Adapter not found Error: 0FL01
Any help?


----------



## n1m1abc

Screwball said:


> I am getting Adapter not found Error: 0FL01
> Any help?


Me too, i can not find bricked GTX 1070 graphic adapter number !!

command
Nvflash --list


----------



## rafa68

Hello, when flashing my xfx rx-480 4gb has been blocked and I have a black screen in any of the two bios that I select, I have installed in a computer with integrated graphics and it does not start the bios. I tried with a bridge on pins 1-8 of one of the bios chips or on the other or both at the same time and the same result constantly restarts the computer without arriving to load the bios of the motherboard. I'm lost and I don't know how to fix it, if anyone has any ideas I appreciate it.


----------



## SinisterSinner

*How to get it to recognize the adapter?*



ploy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i already posted in the polaris bios mod thread but found this one while googling. maybe it's the better place to discuss my problem
> 
> no i found the following quote in the comments of the 8-1 pin method:
> that seems to be the case for my card. does anybody have an idea how to fix it apart of the pin shortening?
> 
> if not i have to go the pin route. does anybody have an idea where the bioschip of the strix 480 is located? after some googling i found a picture of the back of the pcb but the resolution is not that high. i marked the ic i suspect to be the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> €dit:
> 
> I tried atiflash 4.17 from 2013 but i get a "adapter not found". any other dos versions i can try?
> 
> €dit: i used every force string available with atiflash and what can i tell you: The freaking Card is up and running again!!!! should have tried that earlier. already got my solder iron ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that the correct chip? Which is pin 1 and pin 8?
Click to expand...

How did you get it to recognize the GPU? Mine's still prompts "adapter not found". Tried unlock rom and force commands but nothing.


----------



## bobalazs

i hate to ressurrect topic but
maybe it will help fellow googlers
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ati-atiflash/
techpowerups UEFI Shell Version allowed me to flash bricked card.
in windows version no matter what i did, "error reading from ROM" was the message.
i can't recall the exact syntax
amdvbflash -p 0 romname.rom
if i recall correctly.


----------



## TimeDrapery

bobalazs said:


> i hate to ressurrect topic but
> maybe it will help fellow googlers
> ATI ATIFlash / AMD VBFlash (2.93) Download
> techpowerups UEFI Shell Version allowed me to flash bricked card.
> in windows version no matter what i did, "error reading from ROM" was the message.
> i can't recall the exact syntax
> amdvbflash -p 0 romname.rom
> if i recall correctly.


I know I find what you're saying useful! Thanks!


----------



## Rminer7

Hi
First thank you for your step by step instruction. But I followed it and could'nt flash my briked amd rx 5700 xt gpu! maybe my bootable usb does'nt work! the question is that after pressing f8 and choosing bootable usb the windows is loaded? and flash occurs in windows envirnment? if yes, cmd cannot find the gpu via -I and I cannot flash it!


----------



## Rminer7

Hi GREAT MAN!
You made my AMD GPU alive! Thank you for your perfect guide! I wish you health and peace...


----------



## Blurrs

bobalazs said:


> i hate to ressurrect topic but
> maybe it will help fellow googlers
> ATI ATIFlash / AMD VBFlash (2.93) Download
> techpowerups UEFI Shell Version allowed me to flash bricked card.
> in windows version no matter what i did, "error reading from ROM" was the message.
> i can't recall the exact syntax
> amdvbflash -p 0 romname.rom
> if i recall correctly.


Thank you so much! I’ve been trying for 8 hours straight and the problem was that I was using the windows version of atiflash, not the UEFI. I honestly cannot thank you enough. Hope you’re doing good🙂


----------



## MRCglasses

frer8833 said:


> I have palit (dual fan) gtx 1060 6gb and i flashed it with a bios for Palit (jetstream) gtx 1060 6b, and the display started acting up, flickering and stuff and then i restarted the PC and now the card doesn't post (i write this using iGPU). I reflashed back to correct bios that i found on techpowerup.com but still not problem solved.
> 
> Edit: ok, the problem was old bios from 2016 (not compatible with new nvidia drivers and windows 10), i reflashed a new bios from 2018 (unverified from techpowerup) and now gpu works again.


hey can u contact me on discord to help me out


----------



## chris89

I accidentally bricked my rx480 it says *0FL01* in Windows & in DOS even after the -unlockrom option. It says Failed To Read ROM, may you please help me? The GPU shows up in Windows & DOS it's just not flashing.


----------



## Methanoid

X1950GT bricked. Windows sort of sees it (it shows as a Basic Adapter and reports its failed loading drivers) but none of the 10+ versions of AMD/ATIFlash see ANY ATI adapter. Tried all permutations of force options, nothing doing. Any option, always "Adapter Not Found"

So, this sorting business. Pins 1 & 8 yes? Do I short them for 1s with power to the GPU or do I leave a wire on there shorting them while I flash or what? Nobody seems to explain that bit

Pic here. 20220428-183811

Two small circles are not BIOS chips but PWM controllers. Both chips in large circle I cannot identify (one can't be Googled, one has been helpfully scratched to buggery).

So, which chip and which pins? Yellow ones? And HOW to short?


----------



## Glextilian

Bricked my Firepro s7000 wasn't being detected in flash tool, after following the 1-8 method by using a thin piece of wire it was being detected in dos but had an unable to read rom error. What i had to do to get it to flash was boot using the 1-8 method then separate the wires that i bind after i was in the dos window (got to do it without having the wires touch anything else because my pc tripped) after that i was able to force flash the bios to the gpu and it boots just fine just don't forget to remove the wire after


----------

